# show us your exotic birds



## Riley94 (Jan 23, 2012)

another picture of my Quaker parrot, would like to see peoples birds


----------



## Tildy (Jan 23, 2012)

My Fischer's Lovebird and My Indian Ringneck. Just two of my 6 birds. Dont have pics of the others on the computer yet.


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

My ringneck







Cheers Brenton


----------



## Riley94 (Jan 23, 2012)

both of u guys have awesome looking birds, i have more in an avairy but not tamed one bit so hard to get photo  for now its my quaker


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 23, 2012)

I only have natives. They dont have a cage but they visit regularly.

Brenton 

One day (at Yorkeys Knob) I heard the black butcherbirds going nuts. They were attacking something yellow in the rainforest outside our door. It was raining but I went out and on closer inspection it was a yellow parrot! Clearly not a local.

Not much I could do because this was all taking place 10 meters up (but level with the balcony).

Anyway I whistled and the parrot flew straight over and landed on my shoulder!

It was the same as yours, a Ringneck. Anyway it stayed for 2 months (with the doors open). We tried to find the owner through newspaper, radio and signs at shops but nothing!

Then we decided to buy a CAGE and keep it. It flew straight out the door that day, never to be seen again. Nice bird, great personality, but I still have the scars on my ears!


----------



## Riley94 (Jan 23, 2012)

poor bird getting attacked, but thats amazing how u whistled and it came to you  my baby does that i say he name and he flys to me but what a shame he didnt stay sounded like a lovely bird to have


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 23, 2012)

Does this beautiful boy count?


----------



## Riley94 (Jan 23, 2012)

yes!!! he beautiful, i had a lorikeet but had to sell him cause of my little monster (my picture up top)


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> I only have natives. They dont have a cage but they visit regularly.
> 
> Brenton
> 
> ...



He was had raised and never goes in his cage always out of it he's a year now and talks meows and sings. I love this guy sad that I will be parting with him soon. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a sun conure, a green cheeked conure and a blue quaker


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 23, 2012)

Lovely birds. Love the Quaker Monk parrot


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Jan 23, 2012)

Guess the species

p.s Taken last year on a wet day, just 3 of about 40 birds


----------



## Erebos (Jan 23, 2012)

Mitchell1995 said:


> View attachment 235381
> View attachment 235382
> 
> 
> ...



The red and black one is amazing. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Riley94 (Jan 23, 2012)

just another pic of my birdy 

View attachment 235383


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 23, 2012)

Mitchell1995 said:


> Guess the species
> 
> p.s Taken last year on a wet day, just 3 of about 40 birds



im gunna say the first on is a painted , or possible pearly conure (not down with couners)
and the pr are red pahes dusky lorrikeets


----------



## Tildy (Jan 23, 2012)

Im gonna go with pic number 2 being lories. Pic number one, maybe a Nanday Conure?


----------



## Riley94 (Jan 23, 2012)

is the one in the cage a plumhead of some sort, and the other 2, are they dusky lorikeets


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Jan 23, 2012)

close and yes. blue throated conure and red phase dusky lorikeets


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

And here i was thinking i was going to see some hot chicks


----------



## Tildy (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol, I can show you some chicks next year when my ringneck start breeding.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

Tildy said:


> Lol, I can show you some chicks next year when my ringneck start breeding.



hahaha for some reason i don't think we're talking about the same chicks


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 23, 2012)

notechistiger said:


> Does this beautiful boy count?



Haha thats exotic and native!


----------



## Tildy (Jan 23, 2012)

hmmmm, possibly not. But the ones I'll have will still be pretty cute.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 23, 2012)

Riley94 said:


> poor bird getting attacked, but thats amazing how u whistled and it came to you  my baby does that i say he name and he flys to me but what a shame he didnt stay sounded like a lovely bird to have



Our bad. He heard us talking "cage talk". Very independant operator and a pleasure to know. (except for the earlobe bites when you least expected it). Good sense of humour. I laughed long time thinking about the next mob he camped with.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment 235402


Sookie.


----------



## Timmeh103 (Jan 23, 2012)

Our babies, Luna, Cosmo and Nera!


----------



## Tildy (Jan 23, 2012)

Awww, how cute!!


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 23, 2012)

My 2 boys


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 23, 2012)

cute as!
What is the species of your birds Timmeh


----------



## graffix (Jan 23, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> cute as!
> What is the species of your birds Timmeh



URN's Indian Ring Necks



Mitchell1995 said:


> close and yes. blue throated conure and red phase dusky lorikeets



Dusky Lories (Pseudeos fuscata), lorikeets are a seperate sub species. Just to be precise.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 23, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> My 2 boys


Wow!


----------



## Riley94 (Jan 24, 2012)

stevo2 im so jealous there are 2 of my favourite birds i was i could get a macaw  and is the other one a amazon parrot?


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Riley94 said:


> stevo2 im so jealous there are 2 of my favourite birds i was i could get a macaw  and is the other one a amazon parrot?



They're my 2 favourite birds too!  Elmo is a 12month old GW macaw and Danny is a 5yr old yellow-naped amazon. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahJane (Jan 24, 2012)

*Archie*

Naughty bird found in Mango Tree


----------



## Sarah (Jan 25, 2012)

here are my 3 ,my almost 7y old eclectus parrot Archie who is currently very hormonal as you can see in the pic, who ive had since he was 6months old, Laverne my 2y old yellow crown amazon who prefers to hang out with my husband and newly arrived Rio a hahn macaw 4months old.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice new addition Sarah


----------



## Sarah (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks i think my hubby would have preferred a blue and gold in a second over a hahn but i wasnt game taking on a big macaw.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful Birds Sarah !! Ah the things i would do for a blue fronted/or a yellow crown! And the Hahn is freakin awesome, although i love the larger maccaws, id take a hahn in a flash. Congrats


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 25, 2012)

The big guys really are good fun  I cant handle the noise the Hahns make - you're stronger than me!!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks exotic doc, really he isnt that noisey Steve he gets a litle excited in the morning when i uncover him and at night but not for very long and not ever day,we had a lot more noise with our adopted ecky .


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 20, 2012)

I was going too start a Native Birds thread, but felt it wouldn't be well received lol,
so here's my Native boy...Sorry he's not exotic!

From today:


----------



## onimocnhoj (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha vamps, I thought he had a microphone in the first picture lol! Not like he'd need it.

I couldn't resist posting a picture of my crow, especially as he has the same name as the thread starter..

One of the most amazing bird species to keep if you ooze with time and patience. 

View attachment 239515


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 21, 2012)

definitively does not need one haha


a crow would be amazing, even wild ones used too people are lovely and interactive guys.
I remember reading about your situation with him in another thread, what a lovely bond!


----------



## geckodan (Feb 21, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> The big guys really are good fun  I cant handle the noise the Hahns make - you're stronger than me!!



I agree, Hahn's make twice the noise of any large macaw - very unpleasant when they let rip. Wait until he matures a bit more.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 21, 2012)

your black too is beautiful,does he not get up to mischief in the kitchen, my ecky likes nothing more then tossing things off the counter.


----------



## raycam01_au (Feb 21, 2012)

not ours dont i wish but a beautiful little macaw from Amazing Amazons (Thanks again Ben)


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 21, 2012)

My dream is a Hyacinth... a huge dream. Just to see one one day would be huge. I have a quaker and a Green cheek but my babies are my natives, my rosella's. will post some new pics when I get to take some


----------



## Sarah (Feb 21, 2012)

thats my husband's dream too wont come true unless we win lotto ,they are super scarce here in Australia and any available come with a huge price tag.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 21, 2012)

Sarah said:


> your black too is beautiful,does he not get up to mischief in the kitchen, my ecky likes nothing more then tossing things off the counter.



aw thank you! I just wish I had a nice camera too get good photos of him! 


He sure does...Loves too throw the beaters from the cake mixing bowl if you're not watching! and he's chewed holes in that shelf. Gotta love 'em though haha


My Dad just bought himself an ecky, and she is mischievous too...just quieter about it than my cocky!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 21, 2012)

they are great chewers how old is your boy , my ecky will clean the counters for me literally , he tosses everything off them, and he is an expert at getting lids off containers and helping himself to food.


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> My dream is a Hyacinth... a huge dream. Just to see one one day would be huge. I have a quaker and a Green cheek but my babies are my natives, my rosella's. will post some new pics when I get to take some


 If you're ever down on the Gold Coast you can check out the Hyacinth at Ashmore Palms Caravan Park


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 8, 2012)

again, obviously not "exotic"
but some pics from today, enjoying a shower












my favourite from today hahahaha






He's molting and so loving the extra showers

older pic


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

One of my bleading harts.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 8, 2012)

that's so beautiful and cute!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks mate here's one more.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 8, 2012)

out of curiousity (or I understand if you don't wanna say),
how'd you end up with the bleeding heart, aren't they just in breeding programs, or are they available rarely for the right price if you luck out? or am I totally misguided? I admit to being pretty un-educated in the softbill world!


cute finches


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

A lady sold them to me she was moving back to new zeland, I went there to get some mandarin ducks but they where
sold so I got them insead I couldn't go home with nothing lol. 

I love your cockatoo it's a stuner, looks like it's having fun in the water.





Diamond doves.





Gouldian finch


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you, he's a real water rat...would let you spray him down forever. 

Well you lucked out, they're stunning and I'm a bit envious hahaha 

Diamond doves are so adorable, so tiny!


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 9, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> I was going too start a Native Birds thread, but felt it wouldn't be well received lol,
> so here's my Native boy...Sorry he's not exotic!
> 
> From today:



wow he is so cute.
was just wondering what breeder u got him off?, ive been looking for a red tailed black cockatoo breeder but cant find any


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 9, 2012)

heres my babies they are 3 weeks old View attachment 255117
yes they are native --- but what?


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> wow he is so cute.
> was just wondering what breeder u got him off?, ive been looking for a red tailed black cockatoo breeder but cant find any



Thank you  

If you look in the Australian bird keeping magazines you'll usually find a heap of breeders in the back,

But Harvey is from Barry at Rosewood bird garden, I had him freighted too SA (from QLD) once ready, he was sent in a really great solid box. 
They have multiple subspecies of Red Tail, so make sure you have an idea of what you're wanting before you ask (differences in body size and bill size is the main difference, but some argue Samueli are 'better' companion birds...Harvey isn't a Samueli and is wonderful)  They have a website if you google rosewood birds, but for prices/availability you need too contact them.
and of course, you need to pay a 20% deposit if you decide to secure a bird/be on the waiting list.

also Kellyville pets in NSW tend too stock them, depends if you're after a specific subspecies and your view on the store and pet stores etc on who you go through I guess,
but I'll be buying any future birds from Barry, Harvey is a lovely well adjusted boy.


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 9, 2012)

okay thanks, ill check out the site. not sure what subspecies i want yet


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 9, 2012)

Blue, my Green-Cheek Conure.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> okay thanks, ill check out the site. not sure what subspecies i want yet



Pretty sure it's Samueli and Magnificus Banksii he has, might have more I guess haha.
Samueli are the smaller red tails, some consider them the better for companion birds, I don't know why.
Harvey is the Magnificus Banksii, the largest  The birds are also DNA sexed (well, at least were when I purchased, I assume nothing's changed haha)



cute conure


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 9, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> View attachment 255118
> Blue, my Green-Cheek Conure.




they are the best birds. i had one, he was the most full of character bird. if i let the dogs in he'd bite their noses and let them know whos boss....


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 9, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Pretty sure it's Samueli and Magnificus Banksii he has, might have more I guess haha.
> Samueli are the smaller red tails, some consider them the better for companion birds, I don't know why.
> Harvey is the Magnificus Banksii, the largest  The birds are also DNA sexed (well, at least were when I purchased, I assume nothing's changed haha)
> 
> ...



i had a look, it says they have Magnificus, Macrorhynchus, Samueli and Samueli wheatbelt
i think i might go for the samueli.
so which sex shows more of the red tail and yellow spots?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 9, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> heres my babies they are 3 weeks old View attachment 255117
> yes they are native --- but what?



pics didnt work borntobenude.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> i had a look, it says they have Magnificus, Macrorhynchus, Samueli and Samueli wheatbelt
> i think i might go for the samueli.
> so which sex shows more of the red tail and yellow spots?




Immature birds all show female colouring.

Adult males have no yellow spots, and a pure red tail without any banding/stripes. 


Females will keep their yellow spots (some have heaps and are more like lines on their chest too) and display the red/orange/yellow striped tail just as immature birds have.


Priam Australia have the Samueli, they have a website and fb, but again you have to contact them for prices


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 9, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Immature birds all show female colouring.
> 
> Adult males have no yellow spots, and a pure red tail without any banding/stripes.
> 
> ...



okay, thanks heaps. ill check out that site too. ive gotta get my bird licence before i can get one tho, so a little bit of waiting


----------



## Bec (Jun 9, 2012)

Got to love the black cockatoo's. I cant upload my pic's at the moment but ill try and figure that out shortly as ive got a few black cockatoo's and other birds aswell. Albino93 let me know when you have your bird license and ill help you find breeders close to you.

this is billy boy View attachment 255130


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> okay, thanks heaps. ill check out that site too. ive gotta get my bird licence before i can get one tho, so a little bit of waiting



if you've got the room and patience, you sure won't regret one 
Plus...even if you don't have the patience...who could stay grumpy at this cute fluff ball getting ready for bed?









Look forward too seeing your Blacks becandjesse


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 9, 2012)

love that bird  cant wait till i get mine.
becandjesse thanks i will keep in touch, also to upload pics, u need to go advanced


----------



## Bec (Jun 9, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> love that bird  cant wait till i get mine.
> becandjesse thanks i will keep in touch, also to upload pics, u need to go advanced



Thanks i figured it out .


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 9, 2012)

becandjesse said:


> Thanks i figured it out .



cool .... ur attachment didnt work, well at least not for me. dont know if anyone else can see it


----------



## Bec (Jun 9, 2012)

.

View attachment 255150
Billy boy.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Photos from today


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2012)

Elmo is so stunning Stevo! Such a big boy!

Looks like that camera was almost shrapnel ;P


----------



## JungleManSam (Jun 9, 2012)

Steve I am so jelly the aero-plane jelly mascot should GTFO. You have inspired me to get one of those bad boys when i am allowed


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2012)

JungleManSam said:


> Steve I am so jelly the aero-plane jelly mascot should GTFO. You have inspired me to get one of those bad boys when i am allowed



Reckon "aloud" is the least of your worries vs afford haha 
(im saying this light heartedly as a generalisation btw, not being nasty or directed)


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 9, 2012)

JungleManSam said:


> Steve I am so jelly the aero-plane jelly mascot should GTFO. You have inspired me to get one of those bad boys when i am allowed



Thanks mate! They do make wonderful, if challenging, pets


----------



## JungleManSam (Jun 9, 2012)

I will put one in my budgie smugglers if i must :3


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 9, 2012)

not exotic but these were my beloved birds ( still have the budgies)







for some reason my rosella tried feeding me like it would its own chick, literally regurgitating its food trying to feed any part of me or any object, was really weird lol, also everytime i whistled to her, she would make weird noises whilst stretching her body out and spreading her tail as seen in pic 3. any ideas on this behaviour?
sorry for the bad photos, they were taken from my phone


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> not exotic but these were my beloved birds ( still have the budgies)
> 
> View attachment 255156
> View attachment 255157
> ...



Someone wants you to be their baby daddy  hahaha 
That's what I think lol


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 9, 2012)

dont u mean baby mummy haha she'd also follow me into each room i went. but she was a bit on the agressive side, especially towards my nephew ( the one in the 4th pic)


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> dont u mean baby mummy haha she'd also follow me into each room i went. but she was a bit on the agressive side, especially towards my nephew ( the one in the 4th pic)



Rosellas are known for being a bit aggressive  Looks like you were the 'chosen one' 

Here's a pic of Danny that I started another thread on, thought I'd have it here as well - hope no one minds  Plus another of Elmo; stalking the camera this time (no cameras were hurt in the making of these photos)! :lol:


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 9, 2012)

haha yeh seems so, still the best bird i had tho  wow he is amazing, how did u get him so tame outside, like teaching him not to fly away?


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2012)

I meant daddy coz she was a female, sorry, hope I didn't offend you  

Did you get the rosella from a breeder? A tame eastern or crimson rosella is one of few birds I'd truly like too have, but have no luck finding them.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> haha yeh seems so, still the best bird i had tho  wow he is amazing, how did u get him so tame outside, like teaching him not to fly away?



Both my boys are recall trained, but the best bit is that I've netted off half my backyard so they can exercise 

Here's a vid of Elmo recalling  Elmo training - YouTube


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 9, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> I meant daddy coz she was a female, sorry, hope I didn't offend you
> 
> Did you get the rosella from a breeder? A tame eastern or crimson rosella is one of few birds I'd truly like too have, but have no luck finding them.



haha i never get offended, i just read it wrong lol i got mine from a friend, they arnt breeders but they had one really young rosella that they were selling, it had only just been weaned so i decided to buy her. that site u recommended for me rosewood bird garden, they had rosellas on there. not sure of anywhere else that breeds them



Stevo2 said:


> Both my boys are recall trained, but the best bit is that I've netted off half my backyard so they can exercise
> 
> Here's a vid of Elmo recalling  Elmo training - YouTube



awesome, u'd have to have alot of paitence for that type of training


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's a couple of pics of my recent acquisitions-


Pair of Hahns Macaws






Bob the male Eckie










The girls -


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 10, 2012)

Jay,
I feel like you must enjoy "ear torture" or whatever you'd deem it O____O oh the noise...it must be insane

Love the Hahns, so cute


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hahaha. They are not actually that bad, they have their moments but I thought they were going to be a lot worse from others advice.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 10, 2012)

again here are my 5 little ones ---3 weeks old View attachment 255231


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2012)

try again b2bnude


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 10, 2012)

they will be flying before apic is up !!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> they will be flying before apic is up !!!



PMSL- try going advanced.....


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 10, 2012)

here ??? they are


----------



## JolyV (Jun 11, 2012)

Erebos said:


> My ringneck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved it,


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 15, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> Hahaha. They are not actually that bad, they have their moments but I thought they were going to be a lot worse from others advice.



Really? You're lucky then!
There's ONE Eclectus Hen here, and whilst she is generally really quiet...when she's not...just wow. So I'm happy I don't have to put up with the males call!



borntobnude said:


> here ??? they are



Very Cute


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 15, 2012)

vampstorso: Your Black Cockatoo is such a character, what a stunning bird. I would love to own one but don't know if I could stand the screech, lol. My Cockatiel screeches and it drives me up the wall but I love him, lol. My other cockatiel is quiet, she is a good girl.
I understand that Sulphur's are worse screeches than Black's, is that true?

On topic - I am hoping to get a Blue/Gold Macaw and a African Grey <3
One day <3


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 15, 2012)

a cockatiel or budgie screech would make me mental too, because it's pretty constant...infact, the neighbours cockatiels make me crazy!
Sulphurs, in my opinion, are worse...yeah. Also (and it's just my opinion) I find blacks as a whole to be calmer birds than Sulphurs. I'm not saying there aren't nice and calm ones out there, of course there are, but I've just found every black I've met, of all ages, to be calm birds. 
The thing about a Red Tails screech, too me, is at LEAST it's a deep sound! I cannot stand the sound of higher pitched birds like Alexandrines. But with that said different subspecies calls vary from what I've heard.

SO, anyway, yes I agree with what you said. 
As long as Harvey has something to keep him occupied, he isn't noisey. He cracks a hissy every now and then, but is pretty good.

I love the goofy faces of African Greys 
and there's no denying the stunning size and plumage of a Blue and Gold, and I know it's weird, but I cannot get over their tongues! Stevo2 on here informed me it's because they have a bone in their tongue! weird, weird, amazing bird!
definitively worth saving for the bird you want


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 15, 2012)

vampstorso, just wondering how old is harvey?


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 15, 2012)

he was Hatched 30-3-2011....
are you asking as he displays the female colours? as yeah, it's because he's immature


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 15, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> he was Hatched 30-3-2011....
> are you asking as he displays the female colours? as yeah, it's because he's immature



oh ok..nah i just was curious lol and yeh i know they show immature colours when young.  tho i can actually see some red showing on his tail in ur last pic.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 16, 2012)

Naww he is adorable 
Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 16, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> oh ok..nah i just was curious lol and yeh i know they show immature colours when young.  tho i can actually see some red showing on his tail in ur last pic.



Yeah that's his immature colouring still though, his tail is red/orange/yellow with black stripes.
also...LOL that's his only remaining coloured tail feather.
He damaged them in the freight box 8 months ago, and slowly, one by one, they broke off completely (he must've turned around and broken them on the cocky mesh on the front),
he's only just starting too moult now (I think), so soon he'll have a tail once again!
there are the best pics I have of his tail hahaha, so bad! The one of him on my boyfriends arm is the day I got him














BlackHeaded92 said:


> Naww he is adorable
> Awesome, thanks for the info



Thanks, and no worries


----------



## Sarah (Jun 17, 2012)

my four parrots live inside, can get a bit a loud when our 3 boys arrive home from school but overall its not too bad, my female hahn and my female amazon are both very sweet parrots , the male hahn has become a bit nippy since the arrival of the female , my male ecky is the quietest , he is a real chatterbox though and has a huge vocabulary but he is very hormonal and will try and mate all humans he comes into contact with , my amazon just loves head scratches and Lady Ga Ga she gets very excited and will try and sing along to her favourite songs.

here are a couple of new pics.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful Amazon!
Hanhs are so adorable and I'm liking them more and more!


----------



## Sarah (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks she loves her food probably a tad overweight because unlike my ecky she refuses to do laps around the house. The hahns are characters my female loves to be scratched and can be quite clingy where as the male is a bit more independent.

your black too is gorgeous my husband has always been rather keen on them but as our birds are all inside i think they would be high maintenance in that they need to keep their beak occupied lol.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 17, 2012)

Also love that the Amazon and Ecky pic is called rivals haha 
Nawhh well...that sounds hard. I would've thought it'd love too fly! 

Aw thank you! Yes...just finished making him a heap of new gum tree perches. So how is he repaying me? currently ripping them too pieces. 
He has a calcium perch he usually loves to sit on out his cage, but today is "im gonna undo this every 2 seconds even when done up with pliers!" day. But he goes looking for it straight after destroying it!

I can't imagine having s bird that DOESN'T destroy freaking everything in two seconds! 

What are the Hanhs like in that respect? they're so freaking adorable and I just wanna cuddle it haha

If you can deal with the sheer, unrelenting destruction, they're very loving birds. Doesn't like to be scratched or anything, but loves to be with you.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 17, 2012)

Sarah what are the main differences between the ecky and the amazon? My wife and I have been ummming and ahhhring about which one we would like to get.

Having 4 young kids has made the decision a bit harder as we are really trying to work out what will fit better into our family.


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 17, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Yeah that's his immature colouring still though, his tail is red/orange/yellow with black stripes.
> also...LOL that's his only remaining coloured tail feather.
> He damaged them in the freight box 8 months ago, and slowly, one by one, they broke off completely (he must've turned around and broken them on the cocky mesh on the front),
> he's only just starting too moult now (I think), so soon he'll have a tail once again!
> there are the best pics I have of his tail hahaha, so bad! The one of him on my boyfriends arm is the day I got him



haha ur poor birds tail..it looks really weird, a big bird with such a little messed up tail lol hopefully he is moulting so he can get his tail back 
also do u know as an estimate how big his wingspan is?


----------



## Sarah (Jun 17, 2012)

Ricko
i have 3 boys all have grown up with birds, i think if i had to choose between an amazon and an ecky i would go an amazon any day , i bought my amazon as an 18month old from a friend. She adores my husband she likes the boys too, loves her scratches, she knows how to entertain herself she loves to play with her toys ,my 7y ecky i ve had since he was 6months old , he doesnt play with toys unless he is in a bad mood then he will bash his rubber bell toy to bits, he will go to anyone but i find eckies seem to get rather hormonal around age 3 or 4y or later ours started when we brought home our amazon a year ago . Eckies are prone to feather plucking ive yet to meet a pet ecky that hasnt gone through this and i know a quite a few people with male eckies , they dont really like to be scratched at all but will happily sit on your shoulder for ages. Eckies need a special diet more fruit and vegetables 80% and 20 % dry food. They are pretty intelligent my ecky rattles off heaps of stuff that most of it he has picked up from me , he can also laugh and sneeze .Its just a bit frustrating now that he has plucked all his down feathers out and is bald under his green coat of feathers, you cant see it until he flies or lifts up his wings.

Blue fronted amazons and yellow crowns can make great pets, there has been a good article i think in birdkeeper recently on lilac amazons and what fantastic pets they make and that they are pretty quiet for an amazon, but not many people breed them. The only downside i think is our amazon can get noisey when the boys come home from school , she is quiet all day long with the ocasional chatter, but when she hears them she sometimes has the urge to join in but it never lasts long and she is easily distracted. 

Vampstorso

unless its a shredding toy , toys seem to last with my hahns , they are chewers but nothing like my amazon , i rotate all toys so they dont get bored. They have a tent they sleep in at night they also use every square inch of their cage unlike my other two. They get very excited when a new toy is introduced, if its left in the amazons sight its usually destroyed in minutes. I can imagine you cant leave your black too unattended inside the house with their need to chew and destroy lol .

Archie is very intollerant of poor Laverne she was use to an ecky in her previous home but Archie just likes to be boss and where ever she perches he will chase her from her spot, in the end she will often go back inside her cage. But she gets plenty of time out on her own and so does he. 

I never have my hahns out with my big birds, one day a week after i got my 2nd hahn my Archie flew onto their cage and before i could get to him he had bit my female hahn's beak right at the top i had to rush her to the bird vet on the other side of town and i was very lucky it could have been lot worse then what it was. I now have the top and sides covered and never leave Archie unsupervised.

i think there is no more room now for another parrot with our 4 will just have to admire the black toos at Melbourne Zoo.


----------



## scorps (Jun 17, 2012)

What are the different species of macaws worth these days?

Still around the 5k mark?


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 18, 2012)

scorps said:


> What are the different species of macaws worth these days?
> 
> Still around the 5k mark?



Anywhere from $2k to $60k+ depending on the species.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 18, 2012)

you can get mini macaw "hahn" for 1k and 4.5k-5.5 for a handreared blue and gold.


----------



## Defective (Jun 18, 2012)

at my dads they have 8 birds.....
1x male eckie "Gandolf"
1x female cockateil "Chelsea"
1x Sun Conure "Moses"
1 x green quaker "Jesus"
1 x Sulfur Crested "CockyBob" - or nutcase as i call him coz he's 10yrs old, his orginal owner died and he has a few screws loose
1 x Rainbow Lorikeet "Wheezy"
1 x pineapple conure "Cranky" she bites everyone else but me
1 x nandae "Ducky"


Gandie





Wheezy


----------



## JolyV (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome they are so beautiful


----------



## xoxEbzxox (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's a couple of photos of some of my exotic birds. 
I keep: 
2 scaly breasted lorikeets (native) 
5 cockatiels (native) 
2 Green cheek conures (exotic) 
2 princess parrots (native) 
2 short billed corellas (native) 
2 nanday conures (exotic) 
2 crimson wing parrots (native) 
2 kakarikis (exotic) 
1 sulphur crested (native) 
1 superb parrot (native) 
1 musk lorikeet (native) 

I think that is all.... for now. lol


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 30, 2012)

Natives
















hahahahaha


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 30, 2012)

vamps, always like seeing ur redtail, also love those other ones, i used to own a grass parrot a few years ago (im assuming thats what they are in pic 5 and 6), also is that birdcage u have in the last pic a 'grande open roof, bird, parrot aviary cage'? or somithing similar?


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah they're red rump grass parrots, so you're right  I love the little things like crazy haha

Uhmm I'm not sure what it's called, the brand is i-pet, I ordered it online,
it's like 180cm tall, 90-something long, and 70 deep


this is it when I first put it together if it's any help,
the quality is good (I mean, it has a black cockatoo constantly chewing at it, and it's in one piece!)


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 30, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Yeah they're red rump grass parrots, so you're right  I love the little things like crazy haha
> 
> Uhmm I'm not sure what it's called, the brand is i-pet, I ordered it online,
> it's like 180cm tall, 90-something long, and 70 deep
> ...



lol yeh they look like fun little things to play with, the cage i bought last week to house the redtail im getting was called what i posted above and it looks almost identical to that, only it has feed bowl gates. i bought mine from ebay, ill post a pic of it tomorrow, its only a little bit smaller then that one too


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine has food bowl gates too, 3 of them? haha 

What subspecies are you getting?


----------



## Albino93 (Jul 1, 2012)

yeh i like the idea of food bowl gates, mine has 4 plus an observing gate at the top. i havn't actually fully finished it yet as u can see lol ive gotta bend the seed skirt cover things (whatever u call them lol) back into shape, cause they came all bent. and ive gotta put the wheels on.

View attachment 257626


and im gonna get the samueli subspecies, not to big, not to small


----------



## Sarah (Jul 3, 2012)

your ecky hen looks very friendly Vampstorso,

i gave my female amazon a drenching today with the mister , for some reason she suddenly hates the shower.


----------



## manimal (Jul 12, 2012)

*exotics you say*

Here are a few pics of my exotic parrots.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 17, 2012)

Bought a Nikon D7000, first DSLR experience so these are some test shots


----------



## Skippii (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow vamps.. I'm so jealous right now.. He's absolutely gorgeous! And your new camera really shows him off nicely :3 those pictures made my day..

The quality of these videos is a little cringe-worthy, especially after vamp's pictures, but anyhoo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UzJ1xouevM -- A little video I put together after Bailey died (Pearly Conure)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFVYwZPzyJM -- Playing with Shiloh (Quaker Parrot) on the bed, she's such a loon! Every time I try to wipe excess mushed food off her beak before she wipes it all over me or my bed, she assumes that's her cue to instigate a game of tug-o-war.. 

Renae x


----------



## Stevo2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's a more recent photo of my 2 Ratbags View attachment 266296


Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skippii (Sep 29, 2012)

Gorgeous birds, Steve! What are their names?

Renae x


----------



## Stevo2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Skippii said:


> Gorgeous birds, Steve! What are their names?
> 
> Renae x



Thanks Renae; Danny and Elmo


----------



## jakedasnake (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice pics Steve


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 4, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> My 2 boys


i hate you im soo jealous lol


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 6, 2012)

Mitchell1995 said:


> View attachment 235381
> View attachment 235382
> 
> 
> ...



Hi there... Red phase Duskies......


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 19, 2012)

Shes not so much exotic as shes an Australian native but shes my little Princess and I love her to absolute bits. Shes not just that, shes my work colleague. She comes to work with me everyday. This is Storm my blue mutation Princess Parrot. (Princess of Wales Parakeet) a grass parrot native to WA.


----------



## shell477 (Nov 1, 2012)

Vampstoro...

Has your black cockatoo started to change color yet? can you give us an update coz he is gorgeous. 

Im looking at buying a female in the next couple of years...


----------



## Grimace (Nov 1, 2012)

Stevo that macaw is insane


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Grimace said:


> Stevo that macaw is insane



Thanks


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 9, 2013)

shell477 said:


> Vampstoro...
> 
> Has your black cockatoo started to change color yet? can you give us an update coz he is gorgeous.
> 
> Im looking at buying a female in the next couple of years...




Hey Shell,

Thanks so much  

No not really, he's still a bit young  only coming up two years. 
His tail is more red (no orange and yellow) but still banded.
He also seems to be dropping his spots left, right, and center! 
But still looking like a big girl haha
Certainly getting over his baby temperament now though
My roomie is so set on getting him too like her...it's a dead end goal as far as the bird is concerned lol.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 9, 2013)

vampstorso said:


> Hey Shell,
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> ...



Mmmmm that toe looks good good enought to EAT!!! MWAAAHAHHAAHAHAAAAA :sly:

Cathy


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Mmmmm that toe looks good good enought to EAT!!! MWAAAHAHHAAHAHAAAAA :sly:
> 
> Cathy




He likes chewing the plastic casing on shoe laces...most disappointed there were no shoes too destroy!

I wouldn't put removing digits past him though


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 9, 2013)

Just a question about rainbow lorikeets as pets.
Are they fairly easy to look after provided the right diet is given?
Are they noisy?
and how much space should be provided per bird?

Thanks very much guys. Stunning birds by the way. LOVE the yellow ringneck!


----------



## shrinkie (Jan 9, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Just a question about rainbow lorikeets as pets.
> Are they fairly easy to look after provided the right diet is given?
> Are they noisy?
> and how much space should be provided per bird?
> ...



there pretty much like ny other parrot. fresh food and water daily, yeah there pretty loud but i found most of the noise to be caused by all the local lorikeets tlking to them through the bars and a generous sized cage enough room for flight.


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 9, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Just a question about rainbow lorikeets as pets.
> Are they fairly easy to look after provided the right diet is given?
> Are they noisy?
> and how much space should be provided per bird?
> ...



I wouldn't call rainbows like other parrots to keep. They need more attention per day than usual, and they're active throughout the day (unlike most parrots which will have downtime to relax, eat, etc). They are also very obnoxious and will push your limits  Think of a four year old on sugar and you pretty much have a rainbow haha.

Yes, they are very noisy. Per space, as big as you can provide. They will use as much space as they can get. A typical cockatiel cage will not be enough. I have the cage linked below and mine uses all of it.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 9, 2013)

Cheers guys. 
The link got removed notechistiger but nevermind.
I am very happy to look after an active, curious and obnoxious bird  Not a problem for me. Plus he I will be able to spend a lot of time with it. As for noise, I can take it but not sure if the neighbours or mum will like it... hmm. 
And I will be able to provide a large aviary type thing as I have a big space between my shed and the back fence which we previously used as a chook run. Bout 10x3x1.5m (lxhxwidth/depth)
Would that be decent?

When you say they are very noisy, what are we talking? Like constantly screeching? Or what?


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 9, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 269528



Wait...you have a macaw?!?!?


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 9, 2013)

Not really sure I understand why links that have nothing to do with reptiles nor affect the livelihood of the APS sponsors need to be removed, but whatever, lol.

Here's a couple of more recent photos of Elmo and Danny  -







- - - Updated - - -



lizardjasper said:


> Wait...you have a macaw?!?!?



Sure do


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 9, 2013)

notechistiger said:


> I wouldn't call rainbows like other parrots to keep. They need more attention per day than usual, and they're active throughout the day (unlike most parrots which will have downtime to relax, eat, etc). They are also very obnoxious and will push your limits  Think of a four year old on sugar and you pretty much have a rainbow haha.
> 
> Yes, they are very noisy. Per space, as big as you can provide. They will use as much space as they can get. A typical cockatiel cage will not be enough. I have the cage linked below and mine uses all of it.



Tell me about it! Our rainbow lorikeet female is insane!!!! And she bites. Never used to but then she started laying eggs and then started to bite.


----------



## Lachie3112 (Jan 9, 2013)

10x3x1.5m is enough for a few lorikeets, not just one.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 9, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> When you say they are very noisy, what are we talking? Like constantly screeching? Or what?



They do have an annoying (to me) screech and can also get repetitive with any sounds/words they might learn to mimic - A friend of mine has one that mimics the phone ringing. Constantly...

Your best bet is to go and see some and listen to them yourself - everybody has a different threshold for noise (volume and pitch)


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 9, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Not really sure I understand why links that have nothing to do with reptiles or affect the livelihood of the APS sponsors need to be removed, but whatever, lol.
> 
> Here's a couple of more recent photos of Elmo and Danny  -
> 
> ...



dude that is awesome!!! I never knew that. Oh, by the way, Debbie says sorry to hear about Maggie and to please call her sometime as she'd like to talk with you.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 9, 2013)

@ Bananapeel- If u can spend alot of time with it and provide alot of toys etc just buy a large indoor cage, a large avairy like that for one bird is abit big imo unless u were willing to buy a few more lorikeets for company. They do screech and squawk ALOT and can be annoying but i have found that they are generally quiet when out of the cage.

This should of been a native bird thread  i unfortunantly couldnt afford my samuelii redtail this year but i am proud to say i have made a purchase on a major mitchells cockatoo and ill recieve him in another month, i cant wait!!!


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 9, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> dude that is awesome!!! I never knew that. Oh, by the way, Debbie says sorry to hear about Maggie and to please call her sometime as she'd like to talk with you.



Thanks  He's been living here for a bit over a year now. I had a good catch up with Debbie via text last week  All good.


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's my hand-raised pale headed rosella, Blue.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 9, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> This should of been a native bird thread



No chance!! Exotics all the way!


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 9, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> No chance!! Exotics all the way!



I somewhat agree but most people seem to be posting natives anyway lol


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 9, 2013)

And here's the Tawny Frog-mouth I'm caring for at the moment. He'll be ready for release in another month or so!



- - - Updated - - -



Albino93 said:


> I somewhat agree but most people seem to be posting natives anyway lol



These birds are exotic. Just not to us!


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 9, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> These birds are exotic. Just not to us!



touche


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah I can always not use the whole area. 

(sorry guys about the native Q's) but I have one more. Because they need feed and water daily and a lot of playtime out of the cage. (like hours of it) per day, what happens if you go away? Because I can hardly dump such a huge responsibility on my Grandma :lol:. And they're a lot of work. soo what do you guys do? Loris in particular as they require a lot of time to stimulate their brains and play, others do too of course.

Thanks for you help albino93 and everyone else! Appreciate it. 

- - - Updated - - -

If I went with an indoor cage, is the whole 'projectile pooping' really bad? Or is the mess not quite as bad as it's made out to be?


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 9, 2013)

Its not as hard as it sounds lol it really depends on how long u would be going away for. As long as the bird has a variety of chewing toys and foraging toys it will keep it from becoming bored plus keep his/hers mind stimulated it will be fine. Just get ur grandma to let him/her out for a few hours each day, give some cuddles/love then just let it explore the house and play with the toys. As for the poop, i wouldnt say its as bad as its made out to be, yes its watery and they seem to poop non stop lol but its imo easier to clean because normal bird poop goes rock hard and can be difficult to clean. This is just coming from the experience ive had with them, some can be worse some can be good.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 9, 2013)

These are all exotic to me. I live in Darwin.

View attachment 276980
View attachment 276981
View attachment 276984
View attachment 276985


View attachment 276987
View attachment 276988
View attachment 276989


It's good to get down to Mexico every now and then. The last photo , King Parrot- we have a Red wing parrot, just a perfect opposite up here. Still glad to be back in Darwin though, never knowing what will show up next


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 9, 2013)

Why does that New Holland Honeyeater look a bit blurry?


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 9, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Not really sure I understand why links that have nothing to do with reptiles nor affect the livelihood of the APS sponsors need to be removed, but whatever, lol.



I agree.  Not like it's taking reptile business elsewhere....

Stevo2, your birds are so beautiful =D



Bananapeel said:


> *what happens if you go away*? Because I can hardly dump such a huge responsibility on my Grandma :lol:. And they're a lot of work. soo what do you guys do? Loris in particular as they require a lot of time to stimulate their brains and play, others do too of course.
> 
> If I went with an indoor cage, is the whole 'projectile pooping' really bad? Or is the mess not quite as bad as it's made out to be?



This is the same with any pet I guess. I had a relative look after my lorikeet when we went away for a week. He wasn't happy with the lack of attention, but he got over it. They won't suddenly die from lack of attention for a little while while you're not there =)

All three of my birds are inside (in my room to be exact ), and no, the projectile poop isn't all that bad. However, would definitely recommend putting plastic or towels on the floor to protect it and an old sheet around the back of the cage to protect the floors


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 9, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Why does that New Holland Honeyeater look a bit blurry?



Must've been my eyes at the time


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks so much albino! Really appreciate all the help. As far as feeding goes, (while away) what and how often would my Grandma need to feed it? Just the wet/dry stuff still and bits of fruit and veggies?
Sorry for the questions but better to know than not I suppose 

- - - Updated - - -

Now where are some more pics people?


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 9, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Thanks so much albino! Really appreciate all the help. As far as feeding goes, (while away) what and how often would my Grandma need to feed it? Just the wet/dry stuff still and bits of fruit and veggies?
> Sorry for the questions but better to know than not I suppose
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



as i said somewhere else they are a pain and messy like really messy squirty poop everywhere foods expensive and NEVER feed SEEDS!!! they will DIE a lady in the pet shop was telling my friend its ok to feed them seeds and he bird died within a week seriously look at getting a diff type of bird indian ring necks are great lost of colours and morphs coming out  i have a stunning violet one pic is in my fb somewhere i can pm u an awesome breeder if u want she freights too


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 9, 2013)

My lorikeet gets fruit and veggies in the morning, sometimes a treat of some sort during the day when I make lunch (ie, rice or spaghetti, or eggs, etc- all bird friendly recipes), and usually a little bit of fruit at night. If he doesn't get lunch with me, he'll get a wet porridge ("Lori-Wet"). He always has lori-dry available. Likewise my other birds get similar attention to food (pellets/seeds available all day, with fruit/veggies in the morning, sometimes lunch, fruit/nuts/etc at night).


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 10, 2013)

I can't believe I've only just seen this thread - it looks like there is a couple of Eckie owners here, here's my two . Bonnie & Clyde - Red Sided Eclectus (PNG species)


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 10, 2013)

cathy, there is absolutely no reason to recommend a different kind of bird. Their diet is really a very small consideration when looking at these birds. I suspect something else was wrong with the bird if it died in a week of being fed seed; because a week of seed won't kill one.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ummm she was fine and going straight from one feed to a totally different one will put the birds digestive system in shock and could quite easily kill it plus seeds are bad for most birds all mine have pellets and lorris get fruit and wet and dry lori mix from bird vet as the stuff most petshops sell are way too high in sugars and over time will kill your bird too 

Ps the poo is more of a put off for lorris then their diet requirements also they have a bad bite on them too lol 

Cathy


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 10, 2013)

and a few photos:

The size comparison for the cage we have now (this is our first lorikeet though):



Sunny's Cage by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr

Please ignore my disgusting keyboard. Day before cleaning day D:



Trying to Sleep by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr

Sleeping on my leg during the day this summer. Notice the prime position in front of the fan?



Sleeping Vodka by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr


Cathy, you posted while I did.

I'm not going to argue with you about the death of the bird. Sounds like poor knowledge from pet store crew is to blame (yet again). I'm more scared of a ring neck bite than a lorikeet bite tbh. Gimme lorikeet bites any day 

Lorikeet dying from sugar :lol: I think their blood is 90% sugar, 10% normal blood stuff 

I agree with you re their poo being a put off, but honestly I rather it over normal bird poop. Easy to clean. The only thing that's annoying about it is they do it so often haha


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 10, 2013)

notechistiger said:


> cathy, there is absolutely no reason to recommend a different kind of bird. Their diet is really a very small consideration when looking at these birds. I suspect something else was wrong with the bird if it died in a week of being fed seed; because a week of seed won't kill one.



Hmm I'm a bit unsure still. Almost every site I've looked at says they are full of character but they are not a simple bird to look after, they are messy and need hours out of their cages daily. Being in yr 9 means I am at school for 7+hours incl getting there and home, after school activities and homework. I don't know whether I can provide the bird with 2 or more hours out everyday. Unless this is a slight exaggeration, providing there is a number of toys and things to keep the bird entertained during the school day) As much as I would LOVE to own one and spoil it rotten, if I cannot tend to it's needs adequately I would prefer to do what's best for the bird.

As for going away, well it's not going to happen all that often due to my brother going into yr 11 and me yr 9, but we still will have little holidays here and there so I've got no idea what would happen then.
Thanks for your answers guys. They are very much appreciated.

- - - Updated - - -

Is it possible you could estimate a rough cost of one per week. How much upkeep I'd be looking at for say an indoor enclosure?
Cheers


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 10, 2013)

They're not very expensive to care for. I pay 10 bucks for one bag each of Lori-wet and dry ($20 total). The dry will last 2-3 weeks, and the wet will last for much longer. The fruit and veggies could just be added into grocery shopping I guess. Corn, apples, mangos, pineapple, stuff like that. I don't know how much your local shops charge for fruit, but I'd say I pay around $20 per week on fruit/veggies for the birds, and I have three of them. As for cleaning, I change the paper in the bottom around once a week, and the entire cage gets hosed out once every month or so. Mine get let out from between 7-9pm to around 9pm each day, unless I need to go out, or they're being annoying, or they're being fed. So around ~10 hours average per day.

If you can't currently give large amounts of time to one (which is understandable!), and you still really want a bird, you could consider a cockatiel maybe. Very loving and very forgiving. They're also a lot less attention orientated and would be happy to sit quietly on their cage or on your shoulder all day.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 10, 2013)

My violet irn





Cathy


----------



## Lulham (Jan 10, 2013)

Any Macaws

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Lulham said:


> Any Macaws
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2



Did you see my photos of Elmo??  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lachie3112 (Jan 10, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> NEVER feed SEEDS!!! they will DIE a lady in the pet shop was telling my friend its ok to feed them seeds and he bird died within a week



Ok that bird couldn't have died just from seeds.
I'm not going to create an argument but to put some truth out there about this instead.

Rainbow lorikeets can and will eat seed, that doesn't mean you should feed them seed however. I've never heard of a Lorikeet dying from eating seed, but I have heard them get fat and loose the papillate from their tongue, which prevents them from eating nectar so they become dependent on seed.


> plus seeds are bad for most birds


I don't know where you got that info but explain then what grass parrots and most parrots in general (apart from lorikeets) eat in the wild.
Here's a pic of the papillate:





As for choosing a parrot, I'm probably going to go with a Princess Parrot, because at first I thought I would love a lorikeet but I get them at my house and after a bit of research I decided that maybe I shouldn't get one. Personally I still haven't made up my mind but it won't be a rosella or a lorikeet or any of the larger parrot species. (I don't have the room for one of them.)


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 10, 2013)

Grass parrots are their own little group, even they should get fresh food. 
In general you shouldn't give your bird much seed as it's too fatty with comparatively low nutrients. Also, wild birds get a lot more excercise than captive birds, and don't just dine out at a bowl of seed.
My Red Tail gets hardly any seed.
Fresh veges and sprouts are his staple.













I also wouldn't buy a bird due too a recommendation. I'd suggest you go visit species in person, they're a long commitment, they will be noisey, and they will make mess. It's what birds do. 
As Stevo said, I find the call of things like lorikeets unbearable and annoying....yet the horrendously loud call of my cockatoo doesn't worry me as much. 

Also Stevo, good too see ya! Been wondering where you and Bea have been on AA!


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll definitely go have a look at the different species available. Maybe something like a Quaker or Indian ring neck might be better? 
Also, both the species I mentioned I can't find on the dose licence lit of species. Does that mean they don't require a licence because they are exotic?
Final question, what kind of price would I be expecting to pay for the above? 
Cheers guys. The help's much appreciated. As are the pics


----------



## Lachie3112 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> I can't find on the dose licence lit of species. Does that mean they don't require a licence because they are exotic?
> Final question, what kind of price would I be expecting to pay for the above?
> Cheers guys. The help's much appreciated. As are the pics



If you mean the DSE then there are many parrots that you do not need a license to keep. Things like king parrots and some cockatoos require a basic license.
Prices vary from species to species. Quakers and Conures mostly cost above $100, especially hand raised ones. Other Australian parrots can be anywhere from $20-$2000 depending on species, if it was hand raised and colours.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah sorry autocorrect to dose. Meant DSE.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

Indian Ring Necks, I have seen for as cheap as $100 hand raised and Quakers are a little more. Depends on location and quality really. Like pythons for example 

Personally unless you have the time I wouldn't bother. Birds do require more time and love than reptiles. We have owned cockies and pair of Eclectus Parrots....as beautiful and elegant as they were they are not suited unless you do spend time with them every single day. A loving affectionate quiet bird is a cockie, can't go wrong with them.

Each to their own tho 

Good luck


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't know about quakers, but imo an Indian Ring Neck needs just as much attention as a lorikeet. You're better off going with a small low maintenance bird or none at all with your current lifestyle.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 10, 2013)

My indian ring necks are low maintainence fresh veggies and fruit 4 days a week i have it all cut up and have it in the fridge just grab a handful in the morning fir them with some pellets and water daily 
Easy to teach to talk and have a wide range vocabulary 
prices can range from 150 to 1000 easy i got mine cheaper as it was still a baby and i got to finish the hand raising which was a great experiance 
Cathy


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 10, 2013)

i lost my cockatiel on monday i had him for five yrs


----------



## sharky (Jan 10, 2013)

So sorry to hear jakedasnake


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 10, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> So sorry to hear jakedasnake


 thanks i wasnt watching when i walked out the front door and he managed to fly past me


----------



## sharky (Jan 10, 2013)

Hope you can find him soon! Hopefully he will fly home? Best of luck and I hope he comes home for you


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 10, 2013)

Cockateils make great pets, their so affectionate, i wouldnt really call them noisy, doesnt need as much time as a lorikeet, easy to feed, can be left without any problems. I admit i dont really like the standard colouring but there are plenty of variety of different colour/patterns available. Im more fond of the yellow ones or the pied ones 
Mine always craved a head scratch and if i didnt give him one he would come up to my hand, bend his head and stay there until i gave in lol


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 10, 2013)

Albino93, mine is the same! Lovely, little sweet birds. Would definitely recommend them to anyone who isn't spare a lot of time or doesn't want the maintenance of a larger bird (loris, ring necks and up).


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 10, 2013)

Changed my mind


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 10, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Ok all you parrot lovers I don't want to hijack this thread so I would appreciate it if you could PM me your ideas for bird toys for the chewers. I want to start a thread (not sure if it fits here in 'other animals' or in the DIY Section)
> Do you make your own chew toys - if so what timber do you use, what ideas do you have for foraging toys etc etc
> I think there are enough of use that have parrots but don't like the expensive shop bought chew toys
> 
> Keep the birds coming - I'm loving seeing that not all herpers are against the warm and fuzzies ?



I buy the majority of my toys, mostly online from the US, but cannot post the links....

As for the DIY - Untreated pine from Bunnings cut up and threaded on kabobs/chain/leather/etc works wonders for Elmo.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 10, 2013)

+1 Stevo2

Toys can be easily made using the techniques above and are alot cheaper then buying from the parrot shops. I would rather DIY but for now im just gonna buy my toys.


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 10, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> I'll definitely go have a look at the different species available. Maybe something like a Quaker or Indian ring neck might be better?
> Also, both the species I mentioned I can't find on the dose licence lit of species. Does that mean they don't require a licence because they are exotic?
> Final question, what kind of price would I be expecting to pay for the above?
> Cheers guys. The help's much appreciated. As are the pics


quakers are gorgeous but i still prefer my cockateil(sunny) to my quaker(emerald)they both love a good scratch and cuddle and love to wander around the house. i even take them to bed with me! my little babys...

you can get hand raised quakers for anywhere between $250-$500 depending on the colour, i got my boy for $100 and tamed him up within an hour! defenitly the easiest to tame of all my birds

they have ALOT of personality, and love to mimic things and are said to be easy to teach to talk, though they are abit noisy sometimes making sounds like a duck and head bobing, and are escape artists!(or mine is anyway)
but altogether they're worth it
View attachment 277071


im not to sure about ringnecks, cause i've only ever "birdie sat" my friends one, which i do quiet often.
they are loud and abit bossy when they don't get what they want, quiet nippy(he bit my budgies toe off) and also require more space and can be fussy when it comes to eating.

anyway altogether id go a quaker for they're cute little playful personality
i'll send u some more pics

and no u dont need a licence to keep non native birds. u only need them for the more difficult and rarer birds

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 277104


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 11, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Cockateils make great pets, their so affectionate, i wouldnt really call them noisy, doesnt need as much time as a lorikeet, easy to feed, can be left without any problems. I admit i dont really like the standard colouring but there are plenty of variety of different colour/patterns available. Im more fond of the yellow ones or the pied ones
> Mine always craved a head scratch and if i didnt give him one he would come up to my hand, bend his head and stay there until i gave in lol


 mine was yellow:cry:


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 11, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> mine was yellow:cry:



Poor thing, my advice would be to search the surrounding trees in the area, check ur backyard (anywhere where a bird would/could go). Ive had a similar situation happen with one of my lorikeets, he/she (didnt know gender) managed to fly out the back door when it got opened, it was gone for a good couple of days then one morning we walked across the road and happened to spot it in a small tree, we picked it up and took him/her home, was very lucky.
Good luck, i hope u can find ur cockateil.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 12, 2013)

Absolute stunner Cathy, i am jealous 



cathy1986;2298102 said:


> My violet irn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tigerfloss (Jan 12, 2013)

I have 3 eclectus parrots (2 f, 1 m), a major mitchell, a quaker, a jenday conure, a cinnamon green cheek conure, a princess parrot, a lutino ringneck, 2 lorikeets.....and 5 budgies. All besides the budgies are handraised (mostly by myself) and are all my babies. Love each and everyone of them....all different and all fantastic pets


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 12, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Poor thing, my advice would be to search the surrounding trees in the area, check ur backyard (anywhere where a bird would/could go). Ive had a similar situation happen with one of my lorikeets, he/she (didnt know gender) managed to fly out the back door when it got opened, it was gone for a good couple of days then one morning we walked across the road and happened to spot it in a small tree, we picked it up and took him/her home, was very lucky.
> Good luck, i hope u can find ur cockateil.


 ill PM you with what i have done so far as i dont want to hijack this thread anymore


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 12, 2013)

Tigerfloss said:


> I have 3 eclectus parrots (2 f, 1 m), a major mitchell, a quaker, a jenday conure, a cinnamon green cheek conure, a princess parrot, a lutino ringneck, 2 lorikeets.....and 5 budgies. All besides the budgies are handraised (mostly by myself) and are all my babies. Love each and everyone of them....all different and all fantastic pets



Wow that must be a handful, alot of mouths to feed and alot of noise id imagine lol
Could u please tell me how ur major mitchells is to keep, everywhere ive read say that they dont make good pets and will become aggressive as they mature?
I was also told by the breeder that they dont eat fruits at all, does urs eat fruit?

Oh and please post some pics of all ur lovely birdys


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 12, 2013)

My old Falconry days back in the UK.......jeeeeez i had some hair back then too....


----------



## Tigerfloss (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry Albino93....I just saw your reply.....My major mitchell is fantastic, she is a gorgeous, loving girl. I handreared her and her 2 brothers from the nest, but I doubt that has anything to do with the bond we have. She is my friend.....a lovely bird, I don't see any aggression. They nip yes, but they are a very busy bird who chew a lot....so it's not in aggression. She eats lots of fruit and vegies, always has done and always will I hope. My lot get fruit and veg everyday along with sprouts and multigrain bread.....they are all spoilt but I wouldn't have it any other way  Will post some pics soon. Thanks


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 22, 2013)

Mitchell1995 said:


> View attachment 235381
> View attachment 235382
> 
> 
> ...


ducky lories are the best..


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Tigerfloss said:


> Sorry Albino93....I just saw your reply.....My major mitchell is fantastic, she is a gorgeous, loving girl. I handreared her and her 2 brothers from the nest, but I doubt that has anything to do with the bond we have. She is my friend.....a lovely bird, I don't see any aggression. They nip yes, but they are a very busy bird who chew a lot....so it's not in aggression. She eats lots of fruit and vegies, always has done and always will I hope. My lot get fruit and veg everyday along with sprouts and multigrain bread.....they are all spoilt but I wouldn't have it any other way  Will post some pics soon. Thanks



Alrighty, ill try mine on some fruits and veges when he comes on thursday and see how he goes. Apparently he loves scratches on the head and kisses ....gosh its gonna feel like forever until thursday :/ lol.

- - - Updated - - -



ozimid said:


> My old Falconry days back in the UK.......jeeeeez i had some hair back then too....



U know how to make a person jealous lol.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 22, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Alrighty, ill try mine on some fruits and veges when he comes on thursday and see how he goes. Apparently he loves scratches on the head and kisses ....gosh its gonna feel like forever until thursday :/ lol.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



i keep snakes cause ya useless government wont let me fly birds of prey....im still trying to figure out y???


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 22, 2013)

Hahaha yes our useless government. Can't complain though. Australia has the best snakes... Better than UK... well the natives anyway haha.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 22, 2013)

notechistiger said:


> and a few photos:
> 
> 
> Please ignore my disgusting keyboard. Day before cleaning day D:
> ...



Are you in deepholm by any chance?


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 22, 2013)

Asharee133 said:


> Are you in deepholm by any chance?



Yup


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 22, 2013)

notechistiger said:


> Yup


I hate that place


----------



## bluewater (Jan 22, 2013)

[who bred this stunner? Beauti***!QUOTE=cathy1986;2298102]My violet irn





Cathy[/QUOTE]


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 22, 2013)

bluewater said:


> [who bred this stunner? Beauti***!QUOTE=cathy1986;2298102]My violet irn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i got it off someone on gum tree like 2 years ago for 150$ i got it cheaper because i finished hand raising it they thought it was going to be a plain blue one thy were wrong i ended up with one sexy violet irn hen 

Cathy


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 22, 2013)

Asharee133 said:


> I hate that place



I really liked it.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 27, 2013)

Can't resist posting more pics  for those who know his name as Aussie, i have changed his name to Tazzie, (it sounds better )
I have now found out that he really enjoys his showers (squirted him with a water bottle) lol


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 14, 2013)

im gonna bump this thread albino could u give us an update on ur major mitchells


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sure thing jakedasnake,

He's currently trying to chew my keyboard apart  as with everything else lol
He is a big sook now, always wants attention, thankfully he's not to loud like i thought he'd be. He only lets a few people touch him, anyone else that he's not used to or just doesn't like will feel the power of his beak (and it hurts). Ive taught him target training, and wave (he does these really well) the next trick i was thinking maybe recall or turn around on cue.

Heres the best pic i have at the moment


----------



## danandgaye (Feb 14, 2013)

haaave you met Ted ?


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 14, 2013)

Albino, that is a lovely majors! How old is he? So lovely! 



New ones of my lad 

Tail preen after a shower


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey vamps first of all they are amazing photo's , and thanks he was born/hatched on the 3rd of october 2012 so that would make him 4 months old. I actually got him from the same place u got harvey, Barry is great to deal with


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad you liked Barry! He certainly raised me a fantastic boy! couldn't be a more gentle bird! 
I considered a majors from him a while back, and your photos show lovely quality! I also love that he doesn't clip them


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 14, 2013)

Is ur bird ok with strangers? Taz really only lets a few people touch him, everyone else he will bite (and hard lol) but alot of the reason for that is those he does bite push and stress him to much/fast, i tell them they need to work slowly and earn his trust. ive only had him now for 3 weeks and he has improved so much, such a lovely boy towards me and my mother. Yeah his birds are great quality, when i get my redtail i will certainly get him from Barry aswell, im glad he doesn't clip as i prefer flighted birds, it gives them better exercise plus its natural for a bird to be able to fly so why strip that away from them. JMO


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 14, 2013)

When he was a bub he liked everyone! My partner of the time was his FAVOURITE person from the start, which was cute as. 
Harvey adores me, he loves my Dad (because he saw him a lot when he was younger), tolerates my roomie...but...most other people get a scream down even from a great distance. Only my mate Michael is slightly more than tolerable (i don't know why, he has only seen him once a few months back). But yeah...generally it's theatrics of screaming, wing slapping, and head jerking with his crest. 

At the age of your guy though, he loved everyone. 

I'm sure you know this, but people dont tend to respect a bird's warning signs, which just makes it all so much worse. The amount of arguments I've been in about people just not reaching out and inviting themselves to touch him >____< 
I'm sure your guy will either settle or you'll get used too it hahaha 
Hopefully people start to listen to you about taking it slow. when will people learn parrots aren't docile dogs...
also cockatoos tend to become possessive as they get older (Harvey is already and he is two and well socialized). 

Aw cute! What does his set up look like for babies? I just wonder as I never visited the facility, Harvey was freighted to me. 
I agree, can't beat a happy flying bird! I think it's another aspect of showing how he cares for his animals!


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha yeah, Taz does the same display, wing slapping and head banging with his crest up whilst giving a big scream (he only does that to little kids and animals tho) but yeah, they tend to just reach in and expect him to be nice and step up (aint gonna happen lol)
I'll start proper socialisation lessons tomorrow with the people who i mainly want to see touch him. I dont really want him to be nice to everyone because people may try and steal him (especially where i live) but yeah, he is only young and has alot of learning to do. 
I never actually visited the facility (i wish i did lol) but i too had him freighted down to me, i mainly see the quality of his birds via the photos on his website, he did send me a photo of Taz before i got him and it looked like he was in a large cage of some sort, not quite and avairy idk but it looked nice and clean. And yep very true.


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 17, 2013)

Couple of pics from today 

Danny enjoying a lazy Sunday afternoon, all dressed up for St Patrick's Day......




and Elmo keeping an eye on YOU


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 285602
View attachment 285603
View attachment 285604
heres hubbys new additions....Rio and Polly. yellow ones likes biting lol but has improved already, only had them a week!  got the pair for $180 with a cage and accessories. Lovely birds 8)


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 17, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> and Elmo keeping an eye on YOU
> 
> View attachment 285559


that's awesome. What a great shot! He has a lovely eye haha.


----------



## Klaery (Apr 20, 2013)

Some lovely parrots/birds in here. Here is Elroy, affectionately known as Smellroy.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 28, 2013)

danielk said:


> Some lovely parrots/birds in here. Here is Elroy, affectionately known as Smellroy.


cute hahn , why has he got that nickname my hahns dont smell but they sure are nippy little terrors, unpredictable and full of energy.


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 28, 2013)

We need more photos!







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree. Birds a very fascinating. Making it hard to choose for when I get one!


----------



## Albino93 (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome photo stevo, how's Elmo and Danny doing?

Are u still going with a lorikeet Bananapeel?


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Awesome photo stevo, how's Elmo and Danny doing?
> 
> Are u still going with a lorikeet Bananapeel?



Thanks  The boys are both going really well, keeping me on my toes with their antics. They still hate each other, lol. Elmo said "want a cuddle?" for the first time today 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Albino93 (Apr 28, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Thanks  The boys are both going really well, keeping me on my toes with their antics. They still hate each other, lol. Elmo said "want a cuddle?" for the first time today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Typical birds haha, aww so cute, u have to try and catch it on video


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 28, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Are u still going with a lorikeet Bananapeel?



haha. I'm definitely still looking and researching different bird species, put together pages of notes and info on their care, behaviour etc but haven't decided on a species yet. I have decided to keep researching but for the time being, I'm hoping to expand my reptile collection then when I've got a bit more time and money on my hands I'll look into purchasing a bird. Good memory 

Funny you bring it up though because over the last 2 months I've been working out my future lol and the dogs, cats, rats, reptiles, birds, and other animals I hope to get. Lol and my kind of property. It's extensive lol and a bit early but it's fun nonetheless. Got down 3 birds at the moment. Not decided on species  I have too much time


----------



## Klaery (May 1, 2013)

Sarah said:


> cute hahn , why has he got that nickname my hahns dont smell but they sure are nippy little terrors, unpredictable and full of energy.




Just for fun  He is full of energy and nippy for sure. Always predictable though!!! If he can get into trouble he will haha.


----------



## Albino93 (May 1, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> haha. I'm definitely still looking and researching different bird species, put together pages of notes and info on their care, behaviour etc but haven't decided on a species yet. I have decided to keep researching but for the time being, I'm hoping to expand my reptile collection then when I've got a bit more time and money on my hands I'll look into purchasing a bird. Good memory
> 
> Funny you bring it up though because over the last 2 months I've been working out my future lol and the dogs, cats, rats, reptiles, birds, and other animals I hope to get. Lol and my kind of property. It's extensive lol and a bit early but it's fun nonetheless. Got down 3 birds at the moment. Not decided on species  I have too much time



Yeh ive been working out stuff like that, still am but whats the bet the outcome will be very different to what was planned haha. What 3 birds have u got in mind? too much time is better then no time at all I always say lol way to stressful having no time to spare.


----------



## SteveNT (May 3, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Thanks  The boys are both going really well, keeping me on my toes with their antics. They still hate each other, lol. Elmo said "want a cuddle?" for the first time today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Haha they're the only words you need!


----------



## Stevo2 (May 4, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Haha they're the only words you need!



He's developing quite a vocab and it sure beats his "Hey!!" yelled at the top of his lungs and his terribly poor attempts at whistling (he yells a wolf whistle in a blackboard scratching high pitch.....). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bananapeel (May 6, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Yeh ive been working out stuff like that, still am but whats the bet the outcome will be very different to what was planned haha. What 3 birds have u got in mind? too much time is better then no time at all I always say lol way to stressful having no time to spare.



Definitely possible the outcome may change! I've fallen in love with red tailed black cockatoos, rainbow lorikeets and quaker parrots. Although I'm very fond of kookaburras  I love some others but those are within a fair price range!


----------



## Albino93 (May 7, 2013)

Very nice choices, the Red tail black is next on my list, as well as the red vented blue bonnet and a black capped lori  beautiful birds. I don't think u'd have much of a chance finding a breeder of kookaburras tho.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 10, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Very nice choices, the Red tail black is next on my list, as well as the red vented blue bonnet and a black capped lori  beautiful birds. I don't think u'd have much of a chance finding a breeder of kookaburras tho.



great taste  yes but hopefully I'll have enough kookas in the wild around me where I live.


----------



## Klaery (May 11, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Definitely possible the outcome may change! I've fallen in love with red tailed black cockatoos, rainbow lorikeets and quaker parrots. Although I'm very fond of kookaburras  I love some others but those are within a fair price range!



Just know that a cockatoo is a LOT of bird compared to a lorikeet or quaker. Both size/noise wise and with the amount of mental stimulation/contact time you need to be able to provide. I am slowly adding species info to my listing on my site, takes a lot of time moving it from notebook onto the site though and I don't have much so slow going. I have a little on quakers though so check it out The Witty Parrot


----------



## Bananapeel (May 11, 2013)

danielk said:


> Just know that a cockatoo is a LOT of bird compared to a lorikeet or quaker. Both size/noise wise and with the amount of mental stimulation/contact time you need to be able to provide.



Yeah thanks. I understand this and won't be getting one till i've moved out of home haha  planning in advance! But cheers anyway


----------



## Albino93 (May 13, 2013)

Here's a few updated pics of Taz


----------



## Bananapeel (May 14, 2013)

He's gorgeous Albino!!! What a stunning bird. Hmm maybe there's another bird on my list? Haha. 
Hows he going as far as handling, learning etc? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Stevo2 (May 14, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Here's a few updated pics of Taz



Very nice 

Elmo helping in the kitchen....







Danny taking care of weights and measures






More measuring....






And finishing off with the obligatory cuddles....






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Albino93 (May 16, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> He's gorgeous Albino!!! What a stunning bird. Hmm maybe there's another bird on my list? Haha.
> Hows he going as far as handling, learning etc? If you don't mind me asking.



Thanks  yeah Majors deserve a spot on the wishlist that's for sure.
He is such a sook now, he loves his cuddles and playtime, can be very affectionate at times but only to me or my mum, no one else can really touch him except on the odd occasion he'll let them give him a small scratch through the cage bars other then that he will eat them haha. I have taught him wave, shake (bobs head on cue), recall, bow (newest trick) and he's almost harness trained. This bird keeps me on my toes haha.

Thanks also Stevo, I love ur two.


----------



## Kopeht (May 17, 2013)

I wouldn't call him an exotic, but my long billed corella sure is a loveable clown.


----------



## reptilezac (May 17, 2013)

keep the pictures coming there amazing i have a small aviary and would really like to get a small parrot or some small native birds but mum not to keen can we get photo of outdoor aviaries ??


----------



## Bananapeel (May 17, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> keep the pictures coming there amazing i have a small aviary and would really like to get a small parrot or some small native birds but mum not to keen can we get photo of outdoor aviaries ??



+1 I'd love to see some of the cages and aviaries in particular that these birds are kept in!


----------



## reptilezac (May 20, 2013)

come on guys post them bird photos !!


----------



## Bananapeel (May 26, 2013)

This may be a very dumb question but may aswell be sure. Does anyone know whether plum-headed parakeets are illegal in Australia, specifically Victoria? I looked on the DSE licence list but couldn't seem to find them and assumed they were illegal but when I searched for them in google there were australian bird forums, pages and gumtree ads (yes not reliable at all) talking about them etc.
Just thought I'd see if anyone knew. Maybe I was just having a bad look :/ haha 

Cheers guys!


----------



## Stevo2 (May 26, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> This may be a very dumb question but may aswell be sure. Does anyone know whether plum-headed parakeets are illegal in Australia, specifically Victoria? I looked on the DSE licence list but couldn't seem to find them and assumed they were illegal but when I searched for them in google there were australian bird forums, pages and gumtree ads (yes not reliable at all) talking about them etc.
> Just thought I'd see if anyone knew. Maybe I was just having a bad look :/ haha
> 
> Cheers guys!



Not illegal. Not on the DSE licence list because they're exotic, not native. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bananapeel (May 27, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Not illegal. Not on the DSE licence list because they're exotic, not native.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



ohhh der. I had no idea all the birds on the list were native too. Hahahah ooops. 

Cheers Stevo!


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 4, 2013)

The big and small ends of the scale in our house :-D







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Klaery (Jun 5, 2013)

Great pic 

Another one of Elroy. He was "helping" me with a macro shoot.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 5, 2013)

Elroy is the spitting image of my boy Rio , ive attached a pic of my girl too. Great pic of Elroy.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 5, 2013)

a couple of new pics of my girl Laverne i got an ecky too but he is looking rather scruffy of late as he is a bit of a plucker.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful guys and gals Sarah. Out of curiosity what do your hahns weigh in at? Up in Qld I have seen some large "hahns" that I think have had a bit of noble macaw mixed in with them at some stage. One in particular would be about 170g which is far outside the typical weight range of hahns.

Yours look about the same as Elroy. He is 150ish grams (sometimes slightly more).


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 5, 2013)

lovely pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tigerfloss said:


> I have 3 eclectus parrots (2 f, 1 m), a major mitchell, a quaker, a jenday conure, a cinnamon green cheek conure, a princess parrot, a lutino ringneck, 2 lorikeets.....and 5 budgies. All besides the budgies are handraised (mostly by myself) and are all my babies. Love each and everyone of them....all different and all fantastic pets



Can u please show us some photo's of ur flock?, I would love to see ur major Mitchell


----------



## Sarah (Jun 5, 2013)

Rio and Wuru havent been weighed in a while but they are not of the Qld large hahn variety LOL, i reckon both weigh between 150 -160grams max. I got my male from a breeder in NSW and my female from Tassie.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 5, 2013)

danielk said:


> Beautiful guys and gals Sarah. Out of curiosity what do your hahns weigh in at? Up in Qld I have seen some large "hahns" that I think have had a bit of noble macaw mixed in with them at some stage. One in particular would be about 170g which is far outside the typical weight range of hahns.
> 
> Yours look about the same as Elroy. He is 150ish grams (sometimes slightly more).



Average weight for hahns, depending on your source of info, is around 165grams. 170grams is well within the norm for the species. 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 5, 2013)

danielk said:


> Great pic
> 
> Another one of Elroy. He was "helping" me with a macro shoot.



Very nice!


----------



## Klaery (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Average weight for hahns, depending on your source of info, is around 165grams. 170grams is well within the norm for the species.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2



Hey Steve. I have only ever seen one true hahns weighed at 160g with most that I have seen being 145-155. Nobles (same species, different subspecies) are of coarse a lot larger and hybrids are not uncommon. I suspect when sites say 165 as average they are reffering to 'red shoulder macaws' in general which includes both hahns and the larger subspecies as well as hybrids. i have a paper at home with average weights taken at vets that I based this table off. 

Macaw Weight | The Witty Parrot 

The larger individual in question also has a much lighter upper mandible than is normal for a hahns  That site is only in the development stage and yet to finish the articles/put up the references. ill get them up soon. Sorry to ramble, this stuff interests me greatly!

I love he pics of your birds  how old are they all? The amazon is gorgeous!


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 5, 2013)

danielk said:


> Hey Steve. I have only ever seen one true hahns weighed at 160g with most that I have seen being 145-155. Nobles (same species, different subspecies) are of coarse a lot larger and hybrids are not uncommon. I suspect when sites say 165 as average they are reffering to 'red shoulder macaws' in general which includes both hahns and the larger subspecies as well as hybrids. i have a paper at home with average weights taken at vets that I based this table off.
> 
> Macaw Weight | The Witty Parrot
> 
> ...



Hey Daniel  I use a table that specifies both sub-species *shrugs* Average Weight of the Different Macaw Species 

Not that it really matters I guess given the number of Nobles in Aus. I would normally say that given that number (extremely low) there's little chance of hybridisation but I know better having seen idiots hybridise Militaries simply because they couldn't find a same species mate...... Off subject but related to weights - I have seen an Alex (average for the species in Aus 220grams-ish) that weighed in over 300grams! It was a nice big bird and was directly traceable to the import of the species all those years ago 

Danny (615grams), the yellow nape, turns 7 in October and Elmo (1200grams) is 3 in December.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Hey Daniel  I use a table that specifies both sub-species *shrugs* Average Weight of the Different Macaw Species
> 
> Not that it really matters I guess given the number of Nobles in Aus. I would normally say that given that number (extremely low) there's little chance of hybridisation but I know better having seen idiots hybridise Militaries simply because they couldn't find a same species mate...... Off subject but related to weights - I have seen an Alex (average for the species in Aus 220grams-ish) that weighed in over 300grams! It was a nice big bird and was directly traceable to the import of the species all those years ago
> 
> Danny (615grams), the yellow nape, turns 7 in October and Elmo (1200grams) is 3 in December.




Haha too right mate. Always the big/small oddballs out there  thanks for the link. I might contact them for references and if its good add it to my sources! Not wrong about nobles being rarish in Aus but still around and as you said you can never underestimate the sillyness of people


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Danny (615grams), the yellow nape, turns 7 in October and Elmo (1200grams) is 3 in December.



Have u had ur 2 since they were young?


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Have u had ur 2 since they were young?



Danny from 5months and Elmo from 8months. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Klaery (Jul 7, 2013)

Just got back from N.Z. where the main objective was to see Kea in the wild  Got a few photos to go through and I will write a story up on the trip but here is a taste


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 9, 2013)

danielk said:


> Just got back from N.Z. where the main objective was to see Kea in the wild  Got a few photos to go through and I will write a story up on the trip but here is a taste



Very challenging subjects for those in countries where they're allowed to be kept in captivity! Too much smarts for your average keeper, making them a behavioural nightmare  I did a little training with one in the US and he was interesting to try and keep up with!!

Looking forward to your story!


----------



## amieserovski (Jul 9, 2013)

My boyfriend got a blue quaker parrot the other day! He's on the forum but doesn't post much


----------



## phatty (Jul 23, 2013)

not my bird but a friends


----------



## Stevo2 (Jul 26, 2013)

phatty said:


> not my bird but a friends



Nice 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baker (Jul 26, 2013)

This is my cheeky little quaker named Charlie. Would anyone have advice on getting him to stop his vendetta against my girl friend? 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## MathewB (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone keep Galahs? They're one of my favourites for personality.

When I did work experience at Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary I had to hose out the Black Tailed Cockatoos enclosures and was warned that one of them had a bit of an attitude, and the whole time I was in there he was giving me the evils. A very intimidating animal when they want to be.


----------



## Thyla (Jul 27, 2013)

phatty said:


> not my bird but a friends


Pretty Lilac Crowned Amazon! These birds can be quite cheeky at times


----------



## Stevo2 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hanging around...




Dinner time is never boring....


----------



## shell477 (Sep 13, 2013)

bump! more please!


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 17, 2013)

Newest member of the family on the left, with the long reigning King on the right (they DO NOT share this or any other cage!) 




New female, 5 year old Magnificus


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 17, 2013)

Harvey sussing out his and her dinner





City eating eucalyptus seeds


----------



## skittles-1994 (Sep 18, 2013)

Blue the fluffy, sleepy Princess

A necklace of babies!

Curious Cole, the loudest Princess Parrot ever born!

And Nigel the lunatic Ringneck. 
(finally figured out how to load pictures, yeay!!!)


----------



## reptilezac (Sep 18, 2013)

there is some stunning looking birds in this thread i dont own any birds but i would love to get some parrots


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 24, 2013)

Ms City perving on Harvey


----------



## Stevo2 (Oct 16, 2013)

A few updated pics


----------



## sharky (Oct 16, 2013)

That macaw is stunning steve, very impressive


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Elmo says this thread has been too quiet....







Danny just thinks he's too cute...






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 16, 2013)

Agreed.

Im cute too 









His beak looks gross, thankfully it looks alot better now


----------



## the_tzr (Nov 17, 2013)

here is a few photos of my boy Maj (blue and gold macaw)


----------



## amieserovski (Nov 18, 2013)

Maia my 7 month old red sided Eclectus 


Beaker, my sister's new green cheeked conure


Eggy my boyfriend's Quaker who may or not already be in this thread 


And George my boyfriend's new Galah who is obviously not an exotic but is still very cute


----------



## Klaery (Nov 18, 2013)

Not exotics but some parrot photography from the weekend.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 18, 2013)

danielk said:


> Not exotics but some parrot photography from the weekend.




I'm not a bird fan but this is a great photo.


----------



## Klaery (Nov 19, 2013)

Amie above, your birds all look beautiful 

Thanks Tim for the kind words  I am going up to the cape in winter next year to photograph palm cockatoos  Can't wait! I went and photographed Kea earlier this year in N.Z. and put pics up here but realized I deleted them. May as well re-post it. I wrote an article about that trip too which will be in birdkeeper mag next month (or the issue after). A smaller version of the article is on my site too.


----------



## shell477 (Nov 19, 2013)

danielk said:


>



This is an amazing photo!


----------



## cwtiger (Nov 23, 2013)

Not exotics but thought I would share.View attachment 301176
View attachment 301177
View attachment 301178
View attachment 301179
View attachment 301180
View attachment 301181


----------



## shell477 (Nov 26, 2013)

pics didnt work cwtiger


----------



## Narelle (Nov 26, 2013)

Klaery said:


> Not exotics but some parrot photography from the weekend.



That is a stunning shot Daniel, just perfect! Awesomely great composition and SHARP!!!!!!!!!!! Love it.

They are all lovely.


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 26, 2013)

City my Magnificus female having a shake


----------



## Jackrabbit (Dec 26, 2013)

Klaery said:


> Not exotics but some parrot photography from the weekend.



is the bird already in flight or is it posing on the branch?

either way great photo!


----------



## Thyla (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks to me like he's just leapt off a branch ready for flight


----------



## Klaery (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah he had just left a branch 

Thyla I guess you already know this but read your sig and thought i would clarify just in case. No birds can be brought into Aus (this happened in the past). Also not all native birds are on license and records actually do need to be kept for some exotic bird species. I too get frustrated with the different standards and correct info is the best way to battle it


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 11, 2014)

My baby boy emerald in his flight suit.


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Grogshla (Jan 31, 2014)

haha love it


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 31, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> haha love it


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Danny gave TC Dylan a warning yesterday, so it left Townsville alone.... :lol:


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 26, 2014)

Ms City showing off her wings


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone got any blue and gold macaws, umbrella cockatoos or sulphur crested toos?


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 4, 2014)

Is it legal/possible for someone to sell and egg or baby/hatchling for you to raise yourself?
i know you can overseas and they claim to ship worldwide....


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 4, 2014)

No they cannot legally ship you an overseas baby. 

There is a government list somewhere of all bird species LEGALLY in Australia and their value/how common they are.


But no...no imports allowed.


Also shipping an unweaned baby would be incredibly stressful too it



Umbrellas are rare in Aus,
Sulphurs common being native of course,
And blue and golds significantly more common in recent years with $5000 being the standard. Some as low as $3500 but you get what you pay for...


Also id be very hesitant to buy a baby from someone who is happy to sell it unweaned


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 5, 2014)

Stevmnny gave TC Dylan a warning yesterday said:


> 304944[/ATTACH]




Danny's kissing his muscles knowing he's that manly haha


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 23, 2014)

Even though I'm 99.9% sure the answer will be no, can you keep toucans here


----------



## the_tzr (Mar 23, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Even though I'm 99.9% sure the answer is no! can you keep toucans here



you cant keep them, 
Blue and golds you can as they can be but you have to make sure you have proof of it being breed in Australia. normally when you buy one they will give you the dna sexing certificate.
you can also get scarlet macaws as well.
price range for them now days are around 4-5grand privet breeder 6-9 pet shop prices.

Its always good to get to know the breeder as well.

but it was the best money ever spent, love my blue and gold, talks fully hand trained and to fly outside.


----------



## Klaery (Apr 10, 2014)

Only way to get them to sit still for any amount of time. A pencil!


----------



## sonofstarstamps (Apr 11, 2014)

HI All,

Some of the flock.






Sorry for poor quality, iPhone pixs taken by my son.

One day I might just take proper with the DSLR thats been sitting in the cupboard after purchasing the iPhone......


----------



## Klaery (May 3, 2014)

Some great looking birdies SOSS.

Here is a recent pic of Elroy, angling for a scratch.


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 3, 2014)

Is it illegal to export birds out of Australia? 
Theres just some guy on Facebook annoying the heck out of me by continuously asking me to send him some birds(major Mitchell's) and he's in Egypt! 
Not that I would want yo even if I could cos I know it would put a lot of stress on the birds and I also don't keep the species he wants


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 3, 2014)

It is illegal, yeah. Especially with a native like a MM. 
Thatd likely be a scam, anyway, too. 

Id be blocking the creep.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 3, 2014)

not sure y it came up twice

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 3, 2014)

Casey1 said:


> It is illegal, yeah. Especially with a native like a MM.
> Thatd likely be a scam, anyway, too.
> 
> Id be blocking the creep.


I thought it was. I told him several times but he just keeps insisting...
i wouldn't be surprised if it was a scam cos he seems to have no idea about different species and stuff. Like he just said "he wants parrots, cockatoos and eclectus". He does know how many different species there are right???:facepalm: He just sends me a pic and says he wants these


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## princessparrot (Jun 4, 2014)

Jay84 said:


>


I miss my bourkys

how much were the caquies? I know they generally cost a lot!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 4, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> I miss my bourkys



I've got pied Bourkes too


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 4, 2014)

I loved them so much. Miss their morning and evening call


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 4, 2014)

These are my 3 pairs of Lineolated parrots.


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 4, 2014)

Beautiful birds jay84, how's the ekkies going? Any recent pics


----------



## jas468 (Jun 4, 2014)

Cheeky, my Chattering Lory. 
View attachment 310378

View attachment 310379


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 4, 2014)

Albino93 said:


> Beautiful birds jay84, how's the ekkies going? Any recent pics



They're going well! We've had one successful clutch with a young
Male just weaned, mum handreared him.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2014)

Jay84 said:


> These are my 3 pairs of Lineolated parrots.




Lucky, lucky!

it's a wonder theyre not more popular in this country (despite being scarce of course!)

Theyre stunning and so adorable!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 5, 2014)

Casey1 said:


> Lucky, lucky!
> 
> it's a wonder theyre not more popular in this country (despite being scarce of course!)
> 
> Theyre stunning and so adorable!



I believe they will definitely be a very popular bird, pet bird especially. Their numbers are still very low but increasing. They're wanted and the sell extremely quick. 

My 3 pairs are -

Green / Lutino **** x Turquoise hen
These will produce 
green / turq
Lutino young

Turquoise **** x green / turquoise hen
These will produce 
green/turq 
turq young

Cobalt greywing **** x dark green / turq hen
These will produce 
Green / turq
Dark green / turq
Olive / turq
Turq
Cobalt
Mauve
(All the above can also be greywing)

So I should hopefully have a few nice colours produced!


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 6, 2014)

So sad, why would anyone do this. http://www.edmontonjournal.com/Slav...stolen+parrot+found+dead/9908250/story.htmlIf I found one of my bubs like this that would be the end of me

- - - Updated - - -

So sad, why would anyone do this. http://www.edmontonjournal.com/Slave+Lake+arrested+after+stolen+parrot+found+dead/9908250/story.htmlIf I found one of my bubs like this that would be the end of me


----------



## Luvbuz (Jun 6, 2014)

Not exotics - in fact their Aussie habitat is only a few hours north of me, but here are my eclectus parrots - Henry (male - green) and Prudence (blue/crimson)...
View attachment 310422
View attachment 310423
View attachment 310424


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 6, 2014)

Luvbuz said:


> Not exotics - in fact their Aussie habitat is only a few hours north of me, but here are my eclectus parrots - Henry (male - green) and Prudence (blue/crimson)...
> View attachment 310422
> View attachment 310423
> View attachment 310424



Pics didn't work  But unless they are the Aussie subspecies they're still exotics


----------



## Luvbuz (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes Jay84, they are the Eclectus Roratus Macgillvrayii species from Iron Range National Park area Lockhart River...


----------



## LittleHiss (Jun 14, 2014)

There is always a constant supply of "hand-reared" birds in mostly every pet shop, but whenever I ask the owner of the pet shop if they have birds available to be hand-reared, they say no, because they enjoy it themselves and they get a better profit. SO I asked them where they get the birds to hand rear, and they all said they get them from breeders.

My question is this - are there any breeders of Lorikeets, Quakers, Conures or any other parrot that would be willing to sell me a baby bird to be hand-reared, so that the bird attaches to me. And if anyone is worried about my ability to raise a baby bird, please don't be - I've hand-reared wombats, birds (not parrots), lambs, guinea pigs and rabbits.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 14, 2014)

So you have hand raised zero parrots then. No offense meant, I am just telling you what a parrot breeder would read that as. Hand raising really isn't that hard, but that is not the only reason breeders say no.

Generally it is considered very bad practice to sell unweaned birds and you would be hard pressed to find a reputable breeder who would do so. I ALWAYS refused when I used to breed. There are just so many things that can go wrong in the early stages and all it does is create headaches for both breeder and buyer and a whole lot of risk and instability for the little one.



LittleHiss said:


> My question is this - are there any breeders of Lorikeets, Quakers, Conures or any other parrot that would be willing to sell me a baby bird to be hand-reared, so that the bird attaches to me. And if anyone is worried about my ability to raise a baby bird, please don't be - I've hand-reared wombats, birds (not parrots), lambs, guinea pigs and rabbits.



That you think a bird needs to be hand raised by you to attach to you would be a warning sign and perhaps a little research is needed here? In the long term you would much prefer a bird who has been well socialized with multiple other birds and people (by the breeder) then one you raise in isolation. Hand raising isn't necessary to make the bird bond with you either. In fact my clingiest bird is parent raised for the most part (co raised and then hand raised at the very end).

Again I hope I don't sound nasty. I am just telling you what a breeder would think when hearing your request.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 14, 2014)

LittleHiss said:


> There is always a constant supply of "hand-reared" birds in mostly every pet shop, but whenever I ask the owner of the pet shop if they have birds available to be hand-reared, they say no, because they enjoy it themselves and they get a better profit. SO I asked them where they get the birds to hand rear, and they all said they get them from breeders.
> 
> My question is this - are there any breeders of Lorikeets, Quakers, Conures or any other parrot that would be willing to sell me a baby bird to be hand-reared, so that the bird attaches to me. And if anyone is worried about my ability to raise a baby bird, please don't be - I've hand-reared wombats, birds (not parrots), lambs, guinea pigs and rabbits.




Handraising is to be taken very seriously and not for novices for fun.

its also a bit worrying youd want an unweaned bird, because not only is it poor practice, it will not make the bird like you more. It may end up viewing you as a parent figure and reject you as it reaches maturity.
Parrots and birds arent one in the same.

My cockatoo was weaned at 11 months from his breeder and now over 3 years old couldnt love me more. 
Birds are individual, more so than say a dog, theyll like you, or they wont.


----------



## LittleHiss (Jun 14, 2014)

Klaery said:


> So you have hand raised zero parrots then. No offense meant, I am just telling you what a parrot breeder would read that as. Hand raising really isn't that hard, but that is not the only reason breeders say no.
> 
> Generally it is considered very bad practice to sell unweaned birds and you would be hard pressed to find a reputable breeder who would do so. I ALWAYS refused when I used to breed. There are just so many things that can go wrong in the early stages and all it does is create headaches for both breeder and buyer and a whole lot of risk and instability for the little one.
> 
> ...




No, you don't sound nasty at all, just worried. And now I am as well for all those hand reared birds in all those pet shops. There must be so many losses. As with everything in the world of pet shops, it has a dirty, awful background that not many people know about. I will definitely stop buying from the shops that sell hand-reared birds.
Thankyou for enlightening me 

- - - Updated - - -



Casey1 said:


> Handraising is to be taken very seriously and not for novices for fun.
> 
> its also a bit worrying youd want an unweaned bird, because not only is it poor practice, it will not make the bird like you more. It may end up viewing you as a parent figure and reject you as it reaches maturity.
> Parrots and birds arent one in the same.
> ...



I was given advice from many pet shop keepers that if I hand-reared my own bird then it would become much more attached to me. 

Also, I'm aware that raising a parrot is different from raising an aviary bird, as they are both different to raising a bird of prey. I wouldn't be going into this completely blindly as I have done a WIRES course on raising birds - both aviary birds and parrots.

Though I do disagree with not allowing novices to do things, as most of us realise how serious what we're doing is and that it isn't just for "fun" and we are in constant contact with much more experienced keepers. That said, I'm not even contemplating had-rearing a bird, or even buying from shops that actively seek out unweaned baby birds because I don't want to support the practice. It is a little upsetting to see that you dismiss "novices" so quickly because we're all novices at everything until we get experience, with the help and guidance of more experienced people, and become experienced.

But thankyou for giving me that information as I hadn't even realised that the parrot might reject me once it reaches maturity, so you've been very helpful too.


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey, I was just wondering if anyone would have any idea why my male princess parrot is suddenly making these strange noises all the time. It sounds like the noise females and babies make when they are begging for food from the male/parents so I thought it was the girl making the noise, since she's been laying eggs and stuff.... But when I realised it was the male(crescent) I got abit more concerned and curious, especially since he's making it continuously...
I was wondering if he might just be sick of having alexandria(female) in his cage and is just telling her to get out(he hasn't shown any interest in her)


----------



## Klaery (Jun 14, 2014)

LittleHiss said:


> No, you don't sound nasty at all, just worried. And now I am as well for all those hand reared birds in all those pet shops. There must be so many losses. As with everything in the world of pet shops, it has a dirty, awful background that not many people know about. I will definitely stop buying from the shops that sell hand-reared birds.
> Thankyou for enlightening me



No worries and glad you took it the right way 
Don't get me wrong I am not against hand rearing. In fact it is pretty easy really if you have the time available and i am sure you could keep the little guy alive and healthy. It is the mental side of hand rearing that often goes askew when birds are reared away from other birds. Good breeders aim to raise *well socialised* birds which is the much harder aspect of hand rearing (and impossible in most home/pet shop situations). 

You will read a lot more about this as you research you possible future pal


----------



## Luvbuz (Jun 15, 2014)

I never sell any bird that is not weaned and able to feed themselves on a variety of fruit, sprouted seeds, seeds and nuts. Having said that, if the new owner wants to continue supplementing natural foraging with a daily spoon or syringe of bird formula then I encourage it for just a few weeks. This allows the new owner to feel like they are "completing" the baby bird process to fledged and self-sufficient young adult. It also allows the bird to bond with the new owner. Hand feeding by a new owner is certainly NOT necessary for the new bird to bond with the owner. If the baby is a true hand-reared bird and bred and raised by a responsible breeder, the baby bird will welcome and even seek out contact with their new owner. The more gentle shoulder and finger time the bird has with you, the better they will respond. If you are in a family, make sure EVERYONE interacts with the bird so you do not develop a bird that becomes scared of others and screams solely for you when you leave. I tend not to sell my birds (they are expensive) to young people even after assurances by parents that they will be looked after. Too many are brought back because the young person failed to provide enough daily attention...


----------



## LittleHiss (Jun 15, 2014)

Luvbuz said:


> I never sell any bird that is not weaned and able to feed themselves on a variety of fruit, sprouted seeds, seeds and nuts. Having said that, if the new owner wants to continue supplementing natural foraging with a daily spoon or syringe of bird formula then I encourage it for just a few weeks. This allows the new owner to feel like they are "completing" the baby bird process to fledged and self-sufficient young adult. It also allows the bird to bond with the new owner. Hand feeding by a new owner is certainly NOT necessary for the new bird to bond with the owner. If the baby is a true hand-reared bird and bred and raised by a responsible breeder, the baby bird will welcome and even seek out contact with their new owner. The more gentle shoulder and finger time the bird has with you, the better they will respond. If you are in a family, make sure EVERYONE interacts with the bird so you do not develop a bird that becomes scared of others and screams solely for you when you leave. I tend not to sell my birds (they are expensive) to young people even after assurances by parents that they will be looked after. Too many are brought back because the young person failed to provide enough daily attention...



That sounds like an extremely good compromise, actually. I wouldn't be getting my first parrot until I complete my university degree in veterinary science because I'm fully aware of how much attention they need, and the amount of attention they need is one of my favourite things about them. However, if I don't manage to continue my degree, I will be searching for a parrot immediately. I'm not concerned with finding the time to spend with a parrot unless I'm in university and have a job because I've raised many a wombat who needs to be with me 24/7. One wombat I actually reared while I was doing my final year in school, and he is now doing amazingly and has his pick of the ladies on the property where he was released. I did my last year of schooling through distance education and that involved having to visit the teachers every few months, and the wombat wen along of course, ad the teachers often commented that the amount of attention and dedication I was putting into him and giving to him was the equivalent of what a newborn baby requires. I'm not someone who commits to an animal until I understand them as much as possible and am able to give them what they need. If anything, I'd be more likely to give an animal too much attention, which is why I'm considering buying a snake that isn't a hatchy because it's not recommended to handle hatchling snakes for more than five minutes a day. 

I do realise however that many other young people would be overwhelmed when they get their parrot home and realise how much attention it does require, so I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 16, 2014)

What would you rate galahs companion pet wise(cuddly, friendliness, temper ect)?
i know I've read that they make good pets and I'm just growing to like them more and more.


----------



## Luvbuz (Jun 16, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> What would you rate galahs companion pet wise(cuddly, friendliness, temper ect)?
> i know I've read that they make good pets and I'm just growing to like them more and more.



I've bred and raised most species of Aussie parrots but now specialise in Eclectus. A galah was my very first parrot and he was a fantastic pet - cheeky, cuddly, affectionate - just what you'd expect. They talk okay but it is a bit muffled and garbled. Lesser Corellas (short billed) are absolute clowns and talk exceedingly well, sulphur crested are also the clowns of the parrot world but EXTREMELY vocal, annoys the heck of neighbours! The lorikeets are also clowns but due to their "squirting" due to a mainly liquid nectar type diet don't make very good "shoulder" pets!!! If you're considering a galah as a first parrot just take note (like you would with any pet bird) clear eyes, plump breast (keel bone), well feathered, non-watery faeces, non-laboured breathing (no whistling noise), and an active and inquisitive look. If it is hand reared, ask to handle it and ask it to "Step Up" onto your fingers/hand, avoid placing your hand over its head but stroke using the BACK of your hand in the direction of the feathers. The bird WILL mouth you - but shouldn't bite, it is tasting you, smelling you, getting used to the new hand it is on. If you like it - BUY it!!!Good luck with it, but remember all Aussie parrots can be noisy so I hope you live on acreage!!!


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 16, 2014)

Luvbuz said:


> I've bred and raised most species of Aussie parrots but now specialise in Eclectus. A galah was my very first parrot and he was a fantastic pet - cheeky, cuddly, affectionate - just what you'd expect. They talk okay but it is a bit muffled and garbled. Lesser Corellas (short billed) are absolute clowns and talk exceedingly well, sulphur crested are also the clowns of the parrot world but EXTREMELY vocal, annoys the heck of neighbours! The lorikeets are also clowns but due to their "squirting" due to a mainly liquid nectar type diet don't make very good "shoulder" pets!!! If you're considering a galah as a first parrot just take note (like you would with any pet bird) clear eyes, plump breast (keel bone), well feathered, non-watery faeces, non-laboured breathing (no whistling noise), and an active and inquisitive look. If it is hand reared, ask to handle it and ask it to "Step Up" onto your fingers/hand, avoid placing your hand over its head but stroke using the BACK of your hand in the direction of the feathers. The bird WILL mouth you - but shouldn't bite, it is tasting you, smelling you, getting used to the new hand it is on. If you like it - BUY it!!!Good luck with it, but remember all Aussie parrots can be noisy so I hope you live on acreage!!!


Ok thanks.
i know all these guys(parrots) can be very noisy, I currently have a Quaker, 2 cockatiels, 3princess parrots, a kakariki and a scarlet chested parrot- most of witch are hand raised and/or tame. I'm kind of looking for a larger, long lived parrot(around 50yrs or more.I've always wanted a cockatoo or macaw. My dream is a palm cockatoo) and I know how much attention they need. I love my babies so much they mean the world to me


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok parrot lovers I have a question I need help with.
is it normal for male princess parrots to look after the eggs? my "male" blue princess parrot was acting abit strange and constantly making noises like he was begging to be fed? He has never acted like this before and is usually rather calm.He's stopped making that noise and Is suddenly very defensive of his cage And he's sitting on eggs.....  he is currently house with a normal female who has been laying recently in the corner of the cage(they're inside) and he has now taking her place but a lot more securely. I'm now wondering if even though he was sold to us as a boy and has the red eyes and bill if "he's" actually a she I have never seen or heard of male princesses looking after and sitting on them(though I do know they do protect their nest and mate). Also one other thing that makes me wonder if they're "his" is that the eggs he's currently on are abit smaller and have thicker shells then the ones the female was with. He's also a lot more defensive than her


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 30, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Ok parrot lovers I have a question I need help with.
> is it normal for male princess parrots to look after the eggs? my "male" blue princess parrot was acting abit strange and constantly making noises like he was begging to be fed? He has never acted like this before and is usually rather calm.He's stopped making that noise and Is suddenly very defensive of his cage And he's sitting on eggs.....  he is currently house with a normal female who has been laying recently in the corner of the cage(they're inside) and he has now taking her place but a lot more securely. I'm now wondering if even though he was sold to us as a boy and has the red eyes and bill if "he's" actually a she ������ I have never seen or heard of male princesses looking after and sitting on them(though I do know they do protect their nest and mate). Also one other thing that makes me wonder if they're "his" is that the eggs he's currently on are abit smaller and have thicker shells then the ones the female was with. He's also a lot more defensive than her



Normal shift work between Princess parrot partners


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok thanks  
just I'd never seen that behaviour in princesses before. When my other ones outside(rip babies) bred only the mum sat on them and dad just kept an eye on things


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 4, 2014)

View attachment 311129
View attachment 311129


- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 311130


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 4, 2014)

My Lineolated parrot is sitting on her clutch of 4 eggs. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 7, 2014)

What happens to animals at the RSPCA if they don't get adopted in a certain amount of time?


im thinking of adopting this guy
www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/animalD...k=search&tpage=1&searchType=4&animalid=350426
i went to see him and he's such a cutie. 


Jay84 said:


> My Lineolated parrot is sitting on her clutch of 4 eggs. Fingers crossed!!!


Hope they hatch! Lineolated parrots are so cute. About how much do they cost?


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 8, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Hope they hatch! Lineolated parrots are so cute. About how much do they cost?



All depends on what colours you go for. Greens are the cheapest and start off around $500........ Up to a couple of thousand for others.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't have any birds at the moment but I have an awesome story of a bird I met at a wornable pet shop. My parents almost bought it as well lol. This was back in 2012 I was on a family vacation when my parents and I decided to go into a pet store and have a look, really nice healthy animals at reasonable price which is something not seen to often in pet stores, then we came across a sunset conure... He came right up to the cage wall looked at us and literally asked for a scratch. Stuck my finger in the cage and the bird rolled onto its back like a dog and waited. I didn't do anything so he got back up hoped onto my finger (yes hoped) and back off then fooled onto his back until I scratched his belly LOL. That bird was one of the prettiest and loved birds I ever seen.. The only reason we didn't buy the bird because they wanted $600 and steight off the bat said they can't budge even a dollar off the price.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey, 
I found this on my new galah this morning and don't know if I should be concerned or not


----------



## Stevo2 (Aug 2, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Hey,
> I found this on my new galah this morning and don't know if I should be concerned or not



Looks like the preen gland. Is it causing a problem?


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 3, 2014)

Not really but he has been chewing at it abit. The yellow feathers look like they're bounded together in pus or something


----------



## Stevo2 (Aug 3, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Not really but he has been chewing at it abit. The yellow feathers look like they're bounded together in pus or something



If it looks like an infection in/at the gland (hard to see any detail in the photo) then a trip to the vet (Inner South Vet Clinic is a great option) for a clean-up and some antibiotics might be in order - always better to be safe than sorry 

- - - Updated - - -

Some more recent pics of my two boys 

Elmo helping my wife with some paperwork... Danny supervising in the background...




Danny's yellow nape




Danny chilling outside after dark




Elmo relaxing


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 3, 2014)

Stevo2 said:


> If it looks like an infection in/at the gland (hard to see any detail in the photo) then a trip to the vet (Inner South Vet Clinic is a great option) for a clean-up and some antibiotics might be in order - always better to be safe than sorry


Yeah. I know I should and I want to but mum hates taking our pets to the vet unless it's URGENT, but by then it's usually to late for my bub  all she really cares about is the cost...

- - - Updated - - -

Lost my rabbit and afew birds due to her not thinking it's urgent enough even if they've been showing signs of illness for weeks
obviously doesn't realise how important they are. They are living beings themselves you know


----------



## Stevo2 (Aug 3, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Yeah. I know I should and I want to but mum hates taking our pets to the vet unless it's URGENT, but by then it's usually to late for my bub  all she really cares about is the cost...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Sadly then I would suggest no more pets until you're in a position yourself to pay for their needs  It's not fair on you or the animals that RELY on you for their well-being.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 3, 2014)

Stevo2 said:


> Sadly then I would suggest no more pets until you're in a position yourself to pay for their needs  It's not fair on you or the animals that RELY on you for their well-being.


I'm pretty sure she does use mine but still just thinks it's a waste of money and time

- - - Updated - - -

Lol,I love this
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6mBpNptc6Hg

- - - Updated - - -



Stevo2 said:


> Looks like the preen gland. Is it causing a problem?


Ok, you were right. I had just never noticed or seen one on any of my other birds so that's why I was abit unsure. 
I feel so stupid now...


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 11, 2014)

Need some help naming my galah. 

RSPCA(where I got him) named him mr lala, actually kinda suits him but my sister hates the name. He's a funny little guy, loves cuddles and says "what cha doing" "what should I do" and he adds "boss" to the end of it when he's talking to me  , he also says "oops" when he knows he's done something wrong. Lol.

also would anyone have any idea whats with this bald patch on my albino cockatiels head? It covers most of the back of her head and some of the top.about 10c piece size. I know my pied cockatiel is missing a lot of the feathers on his back where he picks at a lot and him and "mr lala" don't have many if any feathers under where their crest covers when it's not raised and you can only see it when it is raised. I'm guessing it's just "a cockatoo thing" to be bald under the crest but hers just extends abit further


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 31, 2014)

Does anyone know what's needed/involved in keeping bowerbirds(satin) in canberra? I know you need a class2 licence in nsw. Just they are my main goal species to keep one day and I saw some at the bird sale today and wished I could grab them! 

Also so please vote for my boy
http://www.petvote.com/aug14/emeral...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582


----------



## Thyla (Sep 4, 2014)

Feathers missing from the top of the head usually means another bird is mounting that bird either asserting dominance or attempting to mate. If you have male and female of the same species together I would be expecting eggs soon


----------

